# The Music Thread! What Are You Listening To? #4



## squatting dog




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Robert59

*Tina Turner - Proud Mary (Live)*


----------



## Robert59

*Van Halen - Jump (Official Music Video)*


----------



## Robert59

*HOT FOR TEACHER (6 year old drummer) LIVE on Stage*


----------



## Robert59

*Money For Nothing (7 year old Drummer)*


----------



## Robert59

*Van Halen - Jump drum cover by Ami Kim (#83)*


----------



## Robert59

*9 Year Old Chase McGuckin Plays Crazy Train*


----------



## Robert59

*POUR SOME SUGAR ON ME - LIVE (5 year old Drummer)*


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## JimBob1952

Gotta love Sir Tom...


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Gardenlover

Janis has always held a piece of my heart. RIP my sister.


----------



## MarciKS

I have to say....the image of this cat is cracking me up! LOL


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Gary O'

Got into some Dylan tonight


----------



## Pinky

Gary O' said:


> Got into some Dylan tonight
> The Dylan songs aren't Dylan .. it's The Klone Orchestra of France.


----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pinky




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pinky




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Gary O'

'The Dylan songs aren't Dylan .. it's The Klone Orchestra of France.'
Well, it sure fooled me


----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Robert59

*Led Zeppelin - When The Levee Breaks*


----------



## Robert59

*David Gilmour - Comfortably Numb Live in Pompeii 2016*


----------



## Robert59

*The Hollies - He Ain't Heavy, He's My Brother*


----------



## Robert59

*Steppenwolf - Born To Be Wild 1968 Video Sound HQ*


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Old&InTheWay




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## OneEyedDiva

Have the album but had forgotten about this track. I am so into this song right now.


----------



## MarciKS

This is hilarious!

Ukulele Orchestra


----------



## MarciKS

Adrian von Ziegler

Lay of Heroes


----------



## MarciKS

Night cafe jazz


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## Gardenlover

For all you night owls


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Gardenlover

Should I stay or should I go now? Should I stay or should I go now?
If I go, there will be trouble, And if I stay it will be double
So come on and let me know


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## JimBob1952




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## JimBob1952




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## SeaBreeze

Brand new song by the Stones, kudos to them for still going strong after all these years.  Just heard it on the radio yesterday and liked it, will have to give it a complete listen when I have time.


----------



## Sassycakes

*I never knew Bruce Willis could sing.*


----------



## MarciKS

I found a song I liked that got played on the radio day before yesterday but, since it has the "F" word in it...I posted it on FB.


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## MarciKS

@Furryanimal it says video can't be played as it's private.


----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Old&InTheWay

I get old, but this oldie does not:


----------



## Old&InTheWay




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Pam




----------



## Furryanimal

Furryanimal said:


>


Drat!!It got removed by the Beatlesyoutube site no less.It was good...


----------



## Furryanimal

MarciKS said:


> @Furryanimal it says video can't be played as it's private.


It was removed by the site owners-the Beatles.Was great live...


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Old&InTheWay

This one gets me every time I hear it. It strikes me to the core.


----------



## JustBonee




----------



## oldman

This is dedicated to Meanderer:


----------



## oldman




----------



## oldman




----------



## oldman




----------



## oldman




----------



## oldman




----------



## oldman




----------



## oldman




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Bee




----------



## Bee




----------



## MarciKS

A little 80's flashback...


----------



## MarciKS

hollydolly said:


>



Cute!


----------



## Bee




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky

I miss the small nightclubs where groups like this would perform. There were a few scattered around the city. A lot of Americans would cross the border to see the performers. Aaah, the good old days.


----------



## squatting dog




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarkinPhx

Pinky said:


>


She had such a powerful but dreamy voice.


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## hollydolly

This song is the one I always play if I'm feeling down, and I wanna get up and  dance as exercise...


----------



## JimBob1952




----------



## JimBob1952

2020 has been a bad year, so I'm dedicating this song to 2021.   All those feeling down about COVID-19, think of how great you will feel 12 or even six months from now.  

Formerly obscure song that has been played on shows such as Mad Men, The Middle and now Mrs. Maisel.


----------



## hollydolly

JimBob1952 said:


> 2020 has been a bad year, so I'm dedicating this song to 2021.   All those feeling down about COVID-19, think of how great you will feel 12 or even six months from now.
> 
> Formerly obscure song that has been played on shows such as Mad Men, The Middle and now Mrs. Maisel.


 this song was sung by  the fabulous Colin Blunstone (say you don't mind'')  who made up half of the zombies with the equally fabulous Rod Argent (  of ''Argent'' fame ...hold your head up'' etc) ..and co-written by Chris White.. Colin and Rod were born and raised ,   close to where I live


----------



## JimBob1952

hollydolly said:


> this song was sung by  the fabulous Colin Blunstone (say you don't mind'')  who made up half of the zombies with the equally fabulous Rod Argent (  of ''Argent'' fame ...hold your head up'' etc) ..and co-written by Chris White.. Colin and Rod were born and raised ,   close to where I live



Fabulous is the right word.  Always glad to find a Zombies fan.


----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## JimBob1952




----------



## asp3

This just came up on my shuffle.  It's one of the songs that I like that's on the mellower side of the spectrum.  I love the way Deb Talan phrases the lyrics and Steve Tannen provides some wonderful backing vocals throughout the song.


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Pinky




----------



## asp3

Pinky said:


>



A favorite song of mine.  I also love A Sunday Kind of Love.


----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarciKS

One of my favorite songs.


----------



## MarciKS

I still love this version of it best...


----------



## MarkinPhx

MarciKS said:


> I still love this version of it best...


Further proof what a great songwriter Prince was.


----------



## jet




----------



## JimBob1952

asp3 said:


> A favorite song of mine.  I also love A Sunday Kind of Love.


good stuff - do you know this one


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Kadee

Wondering is Cat Stevens still  alive I loved his music  @Pinky


----------



## Pinky

Kadee46 said:


> Wondering is Cat Stevens still  alive I loved his music  @Pinky


Yes, he is still alive .. and is one year younger than me - 71.


----------



## Kadee

Pinky said:


> Yes, he is still alive .. and is one year younger than me - 71.
> View attachment 102420


He’s still a nice looking man at 71. I believe he gave up singing  not sure if he’s ever take it up again


----------



## Pinky

Kadee46 said:


> He’s still a nice looking man at 71. I believe he gave up singing  not sure if he’s ever take it up again


He had a good voice, and his songs were memorable. 
Edit: He still performs and records.


----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Pam




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Yo-Yo




----------



## Pinky




----------



## RadishRose

This is long, over 7 minutes and a slow starter. But if you'll say with it, you'll be surprised!


----------



## Yo-Yo




----------



## Pam




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Bee




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## asp3

Just heard a little bit of dream pop on shuffle through my collection


----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Pam




----------



## Pam




----------



## hollydolly

One of my favourites from my teen years...not heard it in years...


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## squatting dog

The voice.


----------



## squatting dog




----------



## squatting dog

Always wondered what the translation was. I wonder no more.


----------



## squatting dog

Oh, to go back in time.


----------



## MarciKS

I heard this one last night. Thought it was really pretty.


----------



## Pam




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Yo-Yo




----------



## oldman




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## asp3

followed by


----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS

I like this one! LOL


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Robert59

*Bee Gees Stayin Alive*


----------



## Robert59

*Olivia Newton John. John Travolta - GREASE /*


----------



## JustBonee




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Gary O'

Got into some of this;








…..sent me back


----------



## Pinky




----------



## EllisT

Pinky said:


>


 Port Arthur Texas girl...


----------



## Pinky

EllisT said:


> Port Arthur Texas girl...


She was awesome!


----------



## Pinky




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Pinky




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## JustBonee




----------



## MarciKS

If anybody needs a nap later this is recommended. I like this stuff cuz it helps with my anxiety. Helps calm my soul.


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Gary O'

Janis' *Summertime* did it for me today


----------



## squatting dog

Never understood why Robert Goulet was the dude on the motorcycle.  
Sure liked the 60's hair though.


----------



## squatting dog

Gary O' said:


> Janis' *Summertime* did it for me today


 Ahhhh, a fellow Southern Comfort drinker.


----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## squatting dog

In a Harry mood tonite


----------



## squatting dog




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## JimBob1952

heard this on the radio today


----------



## squatting dog




----------



## squatting dog

Based on the true story of how he met his wife.


----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## kburra

Gardenlover said:


>


Best of all time!!


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Robert59

*Spirit In The Sky*


----------



## Robert59

*George Jones ~ "A Picture Of Me Without You"*


----------



## Robert59

*George Jones - Who's Gonna Fill Their Shoes*


----------



## Robert59

*Hank Williams Jr. - Family Tradition - 1982*


----------



## Robert59

*Il Divo - Amazing Grace (Live)*


----------



## Robert59

*Ghost Riders (In the Sky) - Willie Nelson & Johnny Cash*


----------



## Robert59

*Willie Nelson - Seven Spanish Angels (Video)*


----------



## Robert59

*What A Wonderful World.*


----------



## jet

omd...


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pinky




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Pinky




----------



## MarciKS

A little something fun...


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## asp3

I'm listening to some wonderful surf guitar that came up on my shuffle


----------



## jet




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## asp3

Moody downbeat music with a moody downbeat male/female dual vocal duet.


----------



## oldman




----------



## oldman




----------



## Pinky

Marie5656 said:


>


The theme song to a very good movie, "The Sterile Cuckoo".


----------



## oldman




----------



## oldman




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## squatting dog

asp3 said:


> I'm listening to some wonderful surf guitar that came up on my shuffle



Love it, have you caught any Junior Brown doing his surf melody?


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx

Pinky said:


>


This song has such a rich history to it. Contrary to popular belief, it is not a song singing praises to Alabama at the time. Mister Young and Ronnie Van Zant became friends after this songs release


----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## oldman




----------



## oldman




----------



## oldman




----------



## oldman




----------



## oldman




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## jet

Fox


----------



## Pinky

Doo-Wop for oldman: there's a lot more on YouTube from the PBS concert. Here's just 2 ..


----------



## Pinky

I love The Chantels ..


----------



## oldman

I love The Chantels. In the song posted above, they are missing their original lead singer, Arlene Smith, who is best known for singing the lead on the song, “Maybe.”


----------



## Pinky

Arlene Smith is featured right after them in this clip around 24:59


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## jet

Fats


----------



## MarciKS

This is really pretty...


----------



## oldman




----------



## oldman

I really like the sound of this group.


----------



## oldman




----------



## oldman




----------



## oldman




----------



## oldman




----------



## oldman




----------



## oldman

A little Doo Wop:


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## asp3

I love some of her music, other pieces have too much prominent and repetitive beat for me.

She is somewhat of an interesting person.  I really enjoyed her book The Only Pirate at the Party which covers how she started her career as a musician.


----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## MarciKS

Pinky said:


>


I don't think there was too many women back then that played electric guitars was there?


----------



## Pinky

MarciKS said:


> I don't think there was too many women back then that played electric guitars was there?


Very few.


----------



## MarciKS

That's pretty cool!


----------



## Pinky

Pinky said:


> Very few.


Here's Barbara Lynn (left handed), and Fanny in the 70's. Elizabeth Cotten also played guitar - she was much older.


----------



## MarciKS

That's so awesome Pinky!!


----------



## Pinky

For anyone interested in the history of girl bands, a 2-parter:


----------



## MarciKS

I love that. The "no place for a lady" comment. Not all women are ladies. LOL!


----------



## JustBonee

The song of the day  by two grandmothers  ....  Flatten That Curve


----------



## asp3

I've written how I prefer today's music more than the music of my youth, but here is a song from the 60's that remains a favorite song for me.


----------



## MarciKS

I like the oldies better.


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarkinPhx

This is in reference to an earlier post. One of my favorite bass guitarists is Tina Weymouth who use to play bass for Talking Heads


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## oldman

Pinky said:


>


I never knew Van Morrison sang ballads. Well, OK then. This would make a really nice song at a wedding or especially, at an anniversary celebration. He really did a nice job with this oldie. My Mom would have loved this version. My Mom really loved Dion and the Belmonts' rendition of "Where or When."


----------



## Marie5656

*Today would have been Izzy's 61st Birthday. RIP big guy.  He died not realizing the impact he made with this song.





*


----------



## Pinky

Marie5656 said:


> *Today would have been Izzy's 61st Birthday. RIP big guy.  He died not realizing the impact he made with this song.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


He died too young. What a talent! RIP beautiful man.


----------



## oldman

Marie5656 said:


> *Today would have been Izzy's 61st Birthday. RIP big guy.  He died not realizing the impact he made with this song.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I never read this man's story, so I don't know if he had a medical problem or what. But, I have seen so many huge people in my life who have died well before their time due to complications brought on by being very obese. I have often wondered why some people are so self-destructive. I am sure that their doctor had given them a considerable number of warnings, but their failure to heed those warnings only causes a lot of people pain. 

He was definitely talented, that's for certain.


----------



## Pinky

oldman said:


> I never read this man's story, so I don't know if he had a medical problem or what. But, I have seen so many huge people in my life who have died well before their time due to complications brought on by being very obese. I have often wondered why some people are so self-destructive. I am sure that their doctor had given them a considerable number of warnings, but their failure to heed those warnings only causes a lot of people pain.
> 
> He was definitely talented, that's for certain.


He suffered obesity his entire life. It's a wonder he lived to 38. 
Many Pacific Islanders seem to have an obesity gene .. or so, I've read.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Israel_Kamakawiwoʻole


----------



## asp3

MarkinPhx said:


> This is in reference to an earlier post. One of my favorite bass guitarists is Tina Weymouth who use to play bass for Talking Heads



Love her too.  I saw Talking Heads twice for free at Sproul Plaza at UC Berkeley once directly in front of her and the other time just three people back from the stage.


----------



## Pink Biz

Pinky said:


>


_*It says "Video unavailable"*_


----------



## Pink Biz

Pinky said:


>


_*It says "Video unavailable"*_


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pinky

Pink Biz said:


> _*It says "Video unavailable"*_


I get that sometimes with other's videos too. Does it say "unavailable in your country"?
I wish they would just disable the "share" option.


----------



## Mr. Ed




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## hollydolly

Pinky said:


> I get that sometimes with other's videos too. Does it say "unavailable in your country"?
> I wish they would just disable the "share" option.


if mine are showing that Pinks & @Pink Biz ... let me know and I'll post another version


----------



## hollydolly

Cat Stevens at home during the lockdown


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze

Marie5656 said:


> *Today would have been Izzy's 61st Birthday. RIP big guy.  He died not realizing the impact he made with this song.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Love that song, may he rest peacefully....he was a beautiful soul.


----------



## Pink Biz

Pinky said:


> I get that sometimes with other's videos too. Does it say "unavailable in your country"?
> I wish they would just disable the "share" option.


*I'm familiar with the video is not available in your country thing, but the two videos that @Pinky posted said "video unavailable" and "this video is not available." C'est la vie!*


----------



## Pink Biz

hollydolly said:


> if mine are showing that Pinks & @Pink Biz ... let me know and I'll post another version


_*@hollydolly your videos all played fine! *_


----------



## Pinky

Pink Biz said:


> *I'm familiar with the video is not available in your country thing, but the two videos that @Pinky posted said "video unavailable" and "this video is not available." C'est la vie!*


That is really odd. I tried them both, and they played for me. Weird!


----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## oldman




----------



## oldman




----------



## oldman




----------



## oldman




----------



## oldman




----------



## oldman




----------



## oldman




----------



## oldman




----------



## oldman




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## oldman




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Robert59




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS

I think I have this on CD...


----------



## jet




----------



## Robert59

*The Air That I Breath - The Hollies*


----------



## Robert59

*The Animals - We Gotta Get Out Of This Place (1965) HD/widescreen ♫♥*


----------



## Robert59

*Mr Tambourine Man The Byrds Stereo HiQ Hybrid JARichardsFilm 720p*


----------



## Pinky

Cute story to this song


----------



## Pinky




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Pinky

Oooh, my!!


----------



## MarciKS

Oh my indeed.


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Bee




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Vega_Lyra

Etta James - It's a Man's Man's World


----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Marie5656

*OK, there is a story behind this one.  3 or 4 years ago a long time friend and I had a falling out. Did not speak for several months.  I did make the first move, to finally reconnect. Turns out we were both being stubborn and waiting for the other to make the first move.   After we "made up" I sent her this video.  Became "our song" for a while.





*


----------



## Furryanimal

Within Temptation-Stairway to the Skies


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## asp3

I love this song.  It's not a favorite but it's pretty close to being one.  I love Tanya Donelly's voice and song writing.


----------



## MeAgain




----------



## MeAgain




----------



## MeAgain

Oh my trying to give myself  heart attack with above song. I should have warmed up with this one first,


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## jet




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## kburra




----------



## Pinky

kburra said:


>


Not available in my country .. I shall have to look for it on YouTube.
Found it .. beautiful song!


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS

~Soft sigh~
This is nice....


----------



## asp3

I love cover songs and am listening to this great cover of a Stones song.


----------



## hollydolly

I'm not a fan of Cliff Richard, but when I was a teen due to lack of funds I'd buy any music for knock down prices at the market which had been in and out of the charts.... and this was one of them, and I still have it, altho' I haven't listened to it in 40 years...I think it's a pretty song


----------



## jet




----------



## jet

not a fan of cliff either,,but always remembered this one


----------



## hollydolly

I love this song...


----------



## hollydolly

...and this one from  Dan Fogelberg which was a tribute to his own father


----------



## Aunt Bea

Remember Mr. Peabody and his Way-Back Machine?



The year is 1969!


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Aunt Bea

Even the words haven't changed since I was a kid in 1971.


----------



## Vako

I think this is very beautiful


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Vako




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly

Feel like a couple of minutes exercise ..come and jump away  to this ...


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## EllisT

Butch Hancock -- Dry land farm


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly

Here ya go @EllisT


----------



## squatting dog




----------



## asp3

A song that appeals to my softer side.  This is a very sweet love song with some really nice female vocals.


----------



## Gary O'

This did it for me today in the shop

been a long while.....the 60s I think


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## asp3

I love this song, its very mellow and lovely.

I think this video was put together by the person who posted it and just used the song.  However I think it fits the song very well.

This is from the band Flunk out of Norway.  When I was in London last year they happened to be playing when I was there and I had a chance to see them live.  They were absolutely wonderful and I got to meet their singer, Anja, after the show.  It was a magical evening for me.


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## jet




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## asp3

I love the interesting (to me) guitar and the wonderful female vocals in this one.  The video is kind of fun too.


----------



## Robert59

*Bob Seger - Fire Down Below*


----------



## Robert59

*Jackie DeShannon - Put A Little Love In Your Heart (1969)*


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Pinky

Happy 80th Birthday, Tom Jones!


----------



## jet

Nancy is 80 today


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## hollydolly

Well this song reminded me that we've finally got a  date for our bars and pubs to open ( albeit outside service only, dunno what they'll do if it's raining) ...22nd june...


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Furryanimal

hollydolly said:


> Well this song reminded me that we've finally got a  date for our bars and pubs to open ( albeit outside service only, dunno what they'll do if it's raining) ...22nd june...


Lucky England!No such date here!


----------



## Robert59

*Peter Gabriel - Sledgehammer (HD version)*


----------



## Robert59

*Tears For Fears - Shout (Official Music Video)*


----------



## Robert59

*Pet Shop Boys - West End Girls • TopPop*


----------



## Robert59

*Pet Shop Boys - What Have I Done To Deserve This*


----------



## Robert59

*Skid Row - I Remember You (Official Music Video)*


----------



## Robert59

*Queen - Fat Bottomed Girls (Official Video)*


----------



## Robert59

*PETER FRAMPTON - Do You Feel Like We Do*


----------



## Robert59

*The Air That I Breathe (2008 Remaster)*


----------



## Robert59

*Sinéad O'Connor - Nothing Compares 2U [Official Music Video]*


----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Robert59

*Cher - If I Could Turn Back Time (Official Video)*


----------



## Furryanimal

Early Lemmy


----------



## jet




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Pinky




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## asp3

I absolutely love this synth pop song


----------



## Furryanimal

From the brilliant 1997 album Calling All Stations.Ray Wilson period.


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Pinky

Rod Stewart with Chaka Khan


----------



## Pinky




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly

Love whoever set Astaire & Hepworth dancing to  Jackie Wilson's Big Hit..very clever


----------



## Vako

@CindyLouWho I found more of jack johnsons music after you posted " gone " which was just great !


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## CindyLouWho

Vako said:


> @CindyLouWho I found more of jack johnsons music after you posted " gone " which was just great !


Yes, Vako, he has some great songs/lyrics.  He's a breath of fresh air! Glad you liked "Gone", I love that one too and "Sitting, Waiting, Wishing".


----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## JimBob1952

Lots of hate out there.  Listen to this instead.


----------



## Sassycakes

*My Sister and her Husbands favorite song.*


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pepper




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## asp3

One of my favorite male/female vocal teams


----------



## squatting dog




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## asp3

A moldy oldy I still love.  The piano and strings are great.


----------



## asp3

Followed by something from '92 I love as well


----------



## Pinky

hollydolly said:


>


Video unavailable


----------



## jet




----------



## Wren




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## JaniceM




----------



## JaniceM




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Gary O'

Etta

Only as Etta can


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## jet




----------



## asp3

Something many people would consider noise.  The ending is a bunch of dissonant feedback that works for me but not everyone.


----------



## asp3

Ruthanne said:


>



Still one of my favorite bands after all these years.  I prefer the band years ('69-'73, Pretties For You through Muscle Of Love) and don't really listen to much from after that anymore.


----------



## Vega_Lyra

Dean Martin - Sway


----------



## Ruthanne

asp3 said:


> Still one of my favorite bands after all these years.  I prefer the band years ('69-'73, Pretties For You through Muscle Of Love) and don't really listen to much from after that anymore.


Muscle of love is great and sounds fantastic on my stereo.


----------



## mjmay




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## asp3

A fun upbeat song with dual female vocals


----------



## asp3

Followed by a slow, moody downbeat song with female vocals


----------



## squatting dog




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## jet




----------



## Wren

Loving this song and trying to find a full version of it, can anybody help ?


----------



## jet




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## LindaB

Always listening to Michael Franks, Frank Sinatra and smooth jazz faves like Gato Barbieri, Candy Dulfer, Winton Marsalis, Fourplay, Paul Hardcastle, Boney James


----------



## jet




----------



## rkunsaw




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## jet




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## asp3

I know Alanis rubs some people the wrong way, but I absolutely love some of her music.  This is one of my all time favorite songs, the acoustic version of Hand In My Pocket.  There's something about the way she sings that makes me feel like she is really giving as much as she can to her performance.


----------



## asp3

Followed by a song that would generally be too beaty for me but for some reason it really works for me.  I love the female vocals and the synth waves in the song.


----------



## Damaged Goods

Today's mood is chivalrous sweetness.


----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Pepper




----------



## Damaged Goods

Pepper said:


>



Reminds me of nightclubbin', bar hoppin' 1960s.  Seems every band in town had this one in its repertoire.

Good times.


----------



## Pepper

Damaged Goods said:


> Reminds me of nightclubbin', bar hoppin' 1960s.  Seems every band in town had this one in its repertoire.
> 
> Good times.


It's been running through my head.  It's my head's 'song of the day!'


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Bee




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Pepper

For @JimBob1952


----------



## JimBob1952

And for Pepper


----------



## asp3

Here's a fun, upbeat poppy song with some great guitar and some nice mellow male vocals from someone you're unlikely to have ever heard of before.  If my description of the song sounds at all appealing I recommend taking a listen.  Also if you like this one check out his song Remembering.


----------



## squatting dog

Billy Ray Cyrus.   Not just achy breaky heart. Some of his other songs hit home.


----------



## Pecos

Bob James & David Sanborn


----------



## Pecos

More Bob James & David Sanborn


----------



## peramangkelder

I heard this recently on SBS Chill in South Australia and loved it
Apparently it's 'Future Jazz'


----------



## asp3

I find this song very endearing and I love it.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## jet




----------



## JustBonee




----------



## Barbiegirl

Anyone else here enjoy downtempo electronica? It's my chill out music.


----------



## hollydolly

Can you believe Ringo Starr is *80* years old on Tuesday the 7th of July ????


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly

Can you actually believe this man is 80 years old almost ?... join him to celebrate his Big *80th*  Birthday  at 12 noon to celebrate with him


----------



## Pinky

hollydolly said:


> Can you believe Ringo Starr is *80* years old on Tuesday the 7th of July ????



Wow! He still looks young, though.


----------



## hollydolly

Pinky said:


> Wow! He still looks young, though.


Doesn't he just ? ...incredible really ...


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Bee




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## jet




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## AmberTea

I've been listening to some of the old classics songs from the 70's, they bring me back to that time,
I start singing and can't believe all the words I still remember, it's a great feeling!


----------



## Gary O'

This moved me today

….and will again....many times

I'll be playing it loud, in my shop


----------



## mlh

relaxing guitar music


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Barbiegirl

Furryanimal said:


>



This is the most amazing thing!!!!!! LOL I hope Kate Bush has heard it. Thanks so much for sharing that. I'll be smiling all day.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## JimBob1952

Blundered across these kids on YouTube.


----------



## JimBob1952

And this...


----------



## JimBob1952

And these wonderful young women (who often team up with the guys in post #694)


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Barbiegirl

In the middle of filing our taxes, so....


----------



## Sassycakes

*This song brings back so many memories of my parents and it always makes me cry.*


----------



## Pecos

Yellow Moon by Neville Brothers


----------



## Pecos

Pride & Joy
Stevie Ray Vaughan


----------



## Pinky

Pecos said:


> Pride & Joy
> Stevie Ray Vaughan


What a loss when he died. May he forever R.I.P.


----------



## asp3

If you love rocking women, I can recommend this song which is one of my favorite songs.


----------



## JimBob1952

Nice for the "Summer of Covid"


----------



## asp3

A cool song I love with a little bit of a Celtic sound, some great female vocals, nice violin and accordian and something most people probably haven't heard.


----------



## Pecos

Pinky said:


> What a loss when he died. May he forever R.I.P.


It does seem that we lose so many really talented musicians at an early age.


----------



## Pinky

Pecos said:


> It does seem that we lose so many really talented musicians at an early age.


Yes, and not all to drugs.


----------



## Barbiegirl




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## AmberTea

I am playing and listening too all the Neil Diamond songs.


----------



## hollydolly

How can we possibly believe this was almost 50 years ago?... terrifying that time has gone so fast!


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie

RIP Mr Daniels... Thank you for entertaining us for so many years...


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Keesha

Me playing Moon River on  saxophone


----------



## MarciKS

Keesha said:


> Me playing Moon River on  saxophone


----------



## Keesha

mike4lorie said:


>


I’m not usually a big country fan but this guy can such raw simple talent. I love his song about ‘smoking stems’


----------



## MarciKS

Keesha said:


> Me playing Moon River on  saxophone


Seriously...I don't see you. LOL


----------



## Keesha

MarciKS said:


>


Yes it’s an old one but it sounds lovely on sax.


----------



## Keesha

MarciKS said:


> Seriously...I don't see you. LOL


Consider yourself lucky.


----------



## MarciKS

I dislike country music. And some rap.


----------



## MarciKS

Keesha said:


> Consider yourself lucky.


That's a shame. Got me excited for a second.


----------



## Keesha

MarciKS said:


> That's a shame. Got me excited for a second.


In about a weeks time I should be able to share some sound tracks of my music. These will NOT be videos of me playing. Just music.


----------



## MarciKS

Oh. Sound is good. LOL


----------



## JimBob1952

MarciKS said:


> Oh. Sound is good. LOL



Be careful or I'll post my version of The Tennessee Waltz on piano.  Mistakes and all.


----------



## MarciKS

JimBob1952 said:


> Be careful or I'll post my version of The Tennessee Waltz on piano.  Mistakes and all.


You don't want to hear my attempts on a piano.


----------



## asp3

High, ethereal dream pop from 1992


----------



## Gary O'

So wrong


yet the voice and music is sooooooo right


Adultery never sounded so good


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## asp3

I love this song.  To me it's fun and upbeat and has some wonderful organ.


----------



## asp3

This song just became a favorite for me today.  That's my highest rating for a song.  I love the music in this one and the unusual structure.  There are some wonderful strings, banjo and horns as well as interesting vocals.


----------



## MarkinPhx

For those who liked the country side of The Eagles.


----------



## Barbiegirl

Having a jazzy late breakfast...


----------



## Trippy Hippie

Music of the 60's and today.


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## asp3

An old favorite of mine.  I remember waiting for this album to come out and then loving it the first time I heard it.  It's still one of my favorite Elton John albums and #94 in my list of favorite albums.


----------



## Pinky




----------



## Trippy Hippie

Some 60's Psychedelia


----------



## Furryanimal

Brilliance..


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Wren

Wren said:


> Loving this song and trying to find a full version of it, can anybody help ?
> 
> Found it ...


----------



## SeaBreeze

Been going through my head all day today, figured I'd share my earworm.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz

MarkinPhx said:


>


----------



## Trippy Hippie

Here is a cover of the classic Neil Diamond song "Cherry, Cherry". I find this version by The Music Machine to be outstanding with the flute and the voices are amazing. I was lucky in my college days in my early 20's when I visited California I saw them perform and they sounded exactly the same as the recording. Amazing!!!


----------



## Pink Biz

asp3 said:


> This song just became a favorite for me today.  That's my highest rating for a song.  I love the music in this one and the unusual structure.  There are some wonderful strings, banjo and horns as well as interesting vocals.


*I like SS very much. Have you heard this one?




*


----------



## asp3

Pink Biz said:


> *I like SS very much. Have you heard this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I hadn't heard it before.  I love the instrumental portion of the song and the poly vocals near the end of the song are very nice as well.


----------



## Robert59

*The Hollies - Long Cool Woman (In A Black Dress) [v2] [Lyrics] [1080p] [HD]*


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Barbiegirl

I typically don't like Queen covers, but this is amazing:


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarciKS

SeaBreeze said:


>


*Because...




*


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Barbiegirl




----------



## Knight

only you by the platters


----------



## Pepper

*Kennedy Center Honors*


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Barbiegirl

My favorite ballet overture. This is the full opus, overture ends at the 2:45 mark


----------



## asp3

One of my favorite artists, Tanya Donelly, singing and playing guitar in her band Belly.


----------



## asp3

I really love some older music and this one just came up on my shuffle.


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## JimBob1952

Love the shots of London in the Swingin' Sixties

I think this was a big hit in the UK but not here.  Don't know why as it's a great song.


----------



## JimBob1952

SeaBreeze said:


>


Have this one on the iPod.  It's great.


----------



## asp3

This is my favorite version of the song.  I love the prominent mandolin.


----------



## asp3

And the previous song was followed by this one in my shuffle play.  Oddly I think they work well together.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Damaged Goods

Missing the relative innocence of yore.  Not to mention the loved ones.


----------



## asp3

One of my favorite songs just came on.


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pinky

Charted at #40 on Billboard Hot 100 in August 1958. Bobby's only Billboard charting single. Original Billboard review: "The 17-year-old singer bows on the label with an impressive reading of a listenable rockaballad. Singer is better than his material." Billboard rating: 75 out of 100. Written by Bobby Hamilton and Stephen Schlaks. B-side is "While Walking Together".


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarciKS

I'm on a Madonna kick today for some reason. Been binge listening.


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarkinPhx

MarciKS said:


>


Going to listen to in the morning


----------



## MarciKS

MarkinPhx said:


> Going to listen to in the morning


Hope you enjoy it!!


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Barbiegirl




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Sassycakes

*The first time I saw Johnny Mathis in person he sang this song and I cried. Then I looked around and every other women in the crowd was crying too.





*


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarciKS

*How I felt today @ work...




*


----------



## JimBob1952

Wrong album cover but this is a great song by The Band


----------



## asp3

A fun, quirky pop song


----------



## asp3

One of my favorite songs from a great obscure San Francisco band


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## asp3




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## SeaBreeze

Heard this oldie on TV last night.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## peppermint

Old&InTheWay said:


>


Thank you....I was waiting for an old one...….


----------



## MarkinPhx

SeaBreeze said:


>


Whenever I hear this song now I think of an episode of Arrested Development...very awkward moment on the show but very funny.


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## FastTrax

Watched a David Gilmour interview late last night and he said Polly Sampson-Gilmour turned him onto Nick Cave.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Sassycakes

A song an old boyfriend would sing to me all the time.


----------



## Damaged Goods




----------



## Damaged Goods

My favorite from the Poppy Family:


----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## MarciKS

MarciKS said:


>


*@CindyLouWho* *girl where u been??*


----------



## MarciKS

CindyLouWho said:


>


*he can come sway with me. *waggles brows**


----------



## CindyLouWho

MarciKS said:


> *@CindyLouWho* *girl where u been??*


HaHa! Still around.....


----------



## MarciKS

CindyLouWho said:


> HaHa! Still around.....


*good to see ya. i was a touch worried about you.*


----------



## CindyLouWho

MarciKS said:


> *he can come sway with me. *waggles brows**


You've got that right!


----------



## CindyLouWho

MarciKS said:


> *good to see ya. i was a touch worried about you.*


Aww, thanks.....I appreciate that, seriously. Pretty lonely these days, tend to withdrawal sometimes. Try to keep my mind occupied.


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## hellomimi

Pink Floyd


----------



## Furryanimal

you’ll know the tune.


----------



## Damaged Goods




----------



## Damaged Goods

About my once-great city before it devolved into a cesspool and drove me into ruralism.


----------



## Sassycakes

My Husband just played this for me. I never heard it before. It's the 3rd song with my name in it.


----------



## Sassycakes

My Husband just played this for me. I never heard it before. It's the 3rd song with my name in it.


----------



## Damaged Goods

Sassycakes said:


> My Husband just played this for me. I never heard it before. It's the 3rd song with my name in it.



Spring 1960 as I recall.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## hellomimi

I love the sound of the Spanish guitar here. When you love a woman, tell her she's really wanted. Give her wings when she wants to fly...


----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## asp3

I'm checking out the new Taylor Swift album and generally enjoying it.  I'm not a fan of the song with Bon Iver on it, but the rest I either like or like a lot.  I'm only half way through and this one just played and I liked it a lot.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Damaged Goods

As  I understand it, Sam Phillips believed that he had two gems but had only the resources to promote one.  He chose Jerry Lee's "Great Balls of Fire" which soared to #2 nationally and stayed #2 for four weeks.

The other song that was barely promoted did not chart nationally but was big in some locales.  Ironically, Jerry Lee himself handled the piano chores on this other song.


----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Furryanimal

These come out every Tuesday.Great stuff.The Australian Pink Floyd Show.


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## asp3

I generally prefer alternative and indie pop and rock, but sometimes a mainstream song really blows me away.  This is one of my favorite songs.  I love the way she puts so much emotion into her vocals and there are so many subtle intonations that really give them loads of feeling.


----------



## Damaged Goods




----------



## 911

The greatest ballad of all time.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## 911

SeaBreeze said:


>


Some good ole boys having fun. Sounds good.


----------



## Wren




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Barbiegirl

I hope everyone in the path of Hurricane Isaias is prepared and stays safe!


----------



## asp3




----------



## asp3

One of my favorite songs.


----------



## hellomimi

The Leader of the Band


----------



## MarkinPhx

My Mom would have been 90 today and this was one of her favorites. Miss you Mom.


----------



## MarkinPhx

One more favorite of my Mom's. She did not hide the fact that she had a huge thing for Eddie Arnold. My dad was the manager of the Phoenix Symphony back in the 60's and at one time hosted a cocktail party for Eddy Arnold because he was here for a pop concert performance. My mom was in 7th heaven for a long time after...lol.


----------



## hellomimi

MarkinPhx said:


> My Mom would have been 90 today and this was one of her favorites. Miss you Mom.


Dad loved this when I sang it to him. That's why I'm his favorite child.


----------



## hellomimi

This is the first song I learned to sing in Spanish before I even knew the meaning. I had a coach to teach me proper pronunciation.


----------



## FastTrax




----------



## hellomimi

This song entices me to learn French....if only my tongue will cooperate <sigh>


----------



## Damaged Goods




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## asp3

MarkinPhx said:


> My Mom would have been 90 today and this was one of her favorites. Miss you Mom.



I met Perry Como when he came into the restaurant I worked at after his show.  The owner kept the restaurant open later than usual and had me go home to get my camera so I could record the event.


----------



## asp3

One of my favorite older artists, but I stopped liking most of his stuff from Blue Moves on.


----------



## Damaged Goods

The original Dr. Feelgood paying tribute to 400-lb. BBWs


----------



## Wren




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## MarciKS

hollydolly said:


>


Jeez even older he's adorable.


----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## MarkinPhx

Happy 39th Anniversary to MTV, once a powerful music platform.


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## hellomimi

Working out a sweat for the queen of pop...still gorgeous at 62!


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## hellomimi

SeaBreeze said:


>


If I'm not mistaken, she was in her late 60s in this session. Ageless diva!


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## FastTrax




----------



## FastTrax




----------



## FastTrax




----------



## FastTrax




----------



## FastTrax




----------



## FastTrax




----------



## FastTrax




----------



## FastTrax




----------



## FastTrax




----------



## FastTrax




----------



## FastTrax




----------



## FastTrax




----------



## FastTrax




----------



## FastTrax




----------



## FastTrax




----------



## hellomimi

This is my perk me up song from the queen of plastics. She's amazing!


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## FastTrax

hellomimi said:


> This is my perk me up song from the queen of plastics. She's amazing!



I absolutely loved this song, I personally feel it's her best work. The video was astoundingly glitzy. Many amateurs in the music industry wanted to know how Cher had her voice altered like that and some credited flanging for it but her voice technique was not flanging like disc jockeys like Howard Stern used but because of "Autotune" a special vocal range expander that many rap stars adopted after hearing this song.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Believe_(Cher_song)






Great choice.


----------



## Furryanimal

Bowie and Gilmour


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## FastTrax

I guess David Bowie forgot David Gilmour was 1 year old when he was born. Maybe his brain was addled from all that Khat Iman was bringing in from Somalia.


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## hellomimi

For the lonely hearts, let's hear Someone like You from Adele. starts at 0:46


----------



## MarkinPhx

hellomimi said:


> For the lonely hearts, let's hear Someone like You from Adele. starts at 0:46


I can actually feel her voice when I listen to her songs.


----------



## hellomimi

Another magnificent song from Adele. This one's for you @MarkinPhx. starts at 0:58
We were sad of getting old...


----------



## hollydolly

FastTrax said:


> I guess David Bowie forgot David Gilmour was 1 year old when he was born. Maybe his brain was addled from all that Khat Iman was bringing in from Somalia.


wow! is David Gilmour in the guinness book of world records.. ?.. Being born at 1 year old is really something...


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Barbiegirl




----------



## FastTrax

hollydolly said:


> wow! is David Gilmour in the guinness book of world records.. ?.. Being born at 1 year old is really something...



Yuk yuk yuk, I meant David Gilmour was 1 year old when David Bowie was born.


----------



## hollydolly

FastTrax said:


> Yuk yuk yuk, I meant David Gilmour was 1 year old when David Bowie was born.


I knew that really... I was just pulling your leg...


----------



## FastTrax

hollydolly said:


> I knew that really... I was just pulling your leg...



I know, it's all good. Your delicious sense of humor precedes you. I actually wanted to put that yuk yuk yuk in some post since I've been a transplanted Southern boy. You know, when in Rome. My next cornball post will start with hilk hilk hilk all with me chewing uh make that chawin on a reed. Lol.

That's not me but you get the point. Hilk hilk hilk. Fer sure.


----------



## MarkinPhx

hellomimi said:


> Another magnificent song from Adele. This one's for you @MarkinPhx. starts at 0:58
> We were sad of getting old...


She's way too young to reflect with a friend about the past ..lol


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## FastTrax

hollydolly said:


>



I'm a hardcore take all bets MTV boy from back in the day when MTV was real and I quickly realized that he was so multi-talented that Pink Floyd was actually a back up band for his solo act. He makes those axes sing like birds.

David Gilmour, nothing like him. He's stratospheric.


----------



## asp3

A wonderful, fun, bouncy chill electronic instrumental


----------



## Barbiegirl

This has been stuck in my head for a couple weeks.. and now it will be stuck in yours! You're welcome.


----------



## Furryanimal

White rabbit-the original


----------



## hellomimi

The Bee Gees, SNF and disco of the 70s. Oh what fun we had. We could be dancing, yeah...


----------



## Furryanimal

Someone to love-The original


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Damaged Goods

I always thought that Chuck Berry's "Promised Land" was an obvious ripoff of "Wabash Cannonball" and never heard of any attribution on Chuck's part.  These melodies sound more similar IMO than Chuck's "Sweet Little Sixteen" and the Beach Boys' "Surfin' USA" whereby Brian Wilson agreed to pay the bulk of songwriter royalties to Chuck even though Chuck had nothing to do with the song


----------



## Damaged Goods

Always thought that the composers of "What Am I Living For" could make a case against "I Cried A Tear."


----------



## hellomimi

I'm getting nostalgic with this song. This was popular when I was in grade school and sang this in school programs.


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## hellomimi

Another one of my favorites. This was played at the movie Beaches.
I would be nothing without you. Did you ever know you're my hero?


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## hellomimi

Love is all that matters. True or False?
Loneliness has ended, love has set me free...


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## FastTrax




----------



## FastTrax




----------



## FastTrax

The video below is the actual radio communications between the Coast Guard and vessels in Lake Superior searching for the Edmond Fitzgerald






Tragic, so many men lost to the sea.


----------



## FastTrax




----------



## FastTrax




----------



## FastTrax




----------



## FastTrax




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## FastTrax




----------



## FastTrax




----------



## jet




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Wren




----------



## hellomimi

Two of my favorites from The Corrs. What talented siblings!


----------



## hellomimi

Players only love you when they're playing...


----------



## asp3




----------



## asp3

FastTrax said:


>



I saw Jan Hammer play live at a little club up in San Francisco one time.  Interestingly enough Dana Carvey opened for him.  I'm pretty sure this was before he was on SNL and Waynes World.


----------



## Furryanimal

hellomimi said:


> Two of my favorites from The Corrs. What talented siblings!


Brilliant choices....


----------



## Furryanimal

hellomimi said:


> Players only love you when they're playing...


They really jazzed this up on their brief comeback...hope there’ll be another one.


----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## FastTrax

I met Alec John Such in Seabright a couple of times. He was really cool, he didn't fear anybody or anything and he could drink any and everybody under the table and he could play that axe a whole lot better then Jon and Richie made him out to be. Contrary to popular opinion Jon didn't fire Alec because he played poorly on concert tours. Jon fired Alec because in that interview he put the bands sordid business in the street. Alec was seriously bad to the bone.


----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## FastTrax

This was the best song on the "Dolan's Cadillac" movie soundtrack.


----------



## FastTrax

CindyLouWho said:


>



Second coolest concert behind the masterful "Pulse" experience.






Machan "Not Margret" Taylor was tearing it up.


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## hellomimi

Time for some Broadway music from my "own". Magnificent all the time!


----------



## Damaged Goods




----------



## Damaged Goods




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## hellomimi

I had a dream last night. I danced to this song with the greatest love of my existence! My dream wasn't just visual but aural as well! #atlast


----------



## Pepper

I remember the Obamas dancing to that same song, sung by Beyonce


----------



## Damaged Goods

Angels to the rescue:


----------



## hellomimi

Pepper said:


> I remember the Obamas dancing to that same song, sung by Beyonce


Yes, POTUS n FL danced to it at Obama's inauguration ball.


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## peramangkelder

Wayne Fontana....remember him and his group The Mind Benders


----------



## peramangkelder

Remember Kyu Sakamoto and Suki Yaki?




The Japanese version was a big hit and but the English translation was a flop


----------



## hollydolly

Did you know @peramangkelder , that  Sukiyaki wasn't the actual name of the song..it was called  ''Ue o Muite Arukou''

This version explains at the beginning why the name was changed to Sukiyaki ( which means food)... and with English subtitles..


----------



## Barbiegirl

Got this song on my workout playlist, but mainly I love the choreography in the video. It's like Bob Fosse meets Onna White:


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Barbiegirl

Speaking of fun songs, great choreography and Onna White...






I'll be singing that all night.


----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## asp3

One of my favorite favorite songs.  I love it every time it comes up in my song rotation.


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## FastTrax

At house parties on Long Island (When the parents were out) these two songs where known as g***d songs.. only thing is if my mom and dad found these records in my room (GOD forbid) I'd have been grounded for a year, or probably two years, one year per song.


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarciKS

That's one of my favorites @MarkinPhx


----------



## MarkinPhx

MarciKS said:


> That's one of my favorites @MarkinPhx


Great minds....


----------



## MarciKS

I don't know why but here lately I've been enjoying blues music. *Shrugs*


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## hellomimi

C'mon Whitney remind me again...I have nothing but feels like I have everything I need.

I don't want to go where you don't follow...
You bring down my walls with the strength of your love.


----------



## Damaged Goods

The Temps featuring David Ruffin


----------



## Damaged Goods

The honey-voiced Eddie Kendricks takes a turn doing lead:


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## asp3

An a cappella version that I like a lot of a Ben Folds Five song.  I don't know if this is the same recording as the one from the University A Cappella album


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Damaged Goods




----------



## Damaged Goods

The late Rosie Mendez-Hamlin


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## hellomimi

In honor of Trini Lopez, RIP.


----------



## Pecos

MarciKS said:


>


Lady, you have great taste in music!


----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## MarciKS

Pecos said:


> Lady, you have great taste in music!


Thankyou!  I like a variety!


----------



## Pecos

MarciKS said:


> Thankyou!  I like a variety!


I have noticed and appreciated your choices many, many times.


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Robert59

*Amazing Grace - Mormon Tabernacle Choir*


----------



## Robert59

*Hallelujah Chorus, from Messiah - Mormon Tabernacle Choir*


----------



## Damaged Goods

My favorite Dusty ditty:


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Sassycakes

*One of my favorites.*


----------



## Robert59

*Philip Bailey, Phil Collins - Easy Lover (Official Music Video)*


----------



## Robert59

*Just a closer walk with thee - Patsy Cline And Willie Nelson*


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Robert59

*Willie Nelson - Blue Eyes Crying In The Rain*


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Robert59

*Joni Mitchell Both sides now on Mama Cass Show 1969*


----------



## Robert59

*𝐓𝐡𝐞 𝟓𝐭𝐡 𝐃𝐢𝐦𝐞𝐧𝐬𝐢𝐨𝐧 | 𝐀𝐐𝐔𝐀𝐑𝐈𝐔𝐒 ︎ 𝐋𝐞𝐭 𝐓𝐡𝐞 𝐒𝐮𝐧𝐬𝐡𝐢𝐧𝐞 𝐈𝐧*


----------



## asp3

A favorite song for me.


----------



## Robert59

*Sonny & Cher - I Got You Babe*


----------



## Robert59

*Yanni Aria*


----------



## Robert59

*YANNI ARIA*


----------



## Robert59

*Sheena Easton - For Your Eyes Only*


----------



## Robert59

*Shirley Bassey - Diamonds Are Forever / GOLDFINGER (2002 Live)*


----------



## MarciKS

asp3 said:


> A favorite song for me.


*Do you dance around the house to it? *Grins**


----------



## asp3

MarciKS said:


> *Do you dance around the house to it? *Grins**



I'm not much of a dancer so I'm rarely moved to dance.  I'm much more likely to do some Elaine Benes inspired moves at a live show than I am at home.


----------



## MarciKS

asp3 said:


> I'm not much of a dancer so I'm rarely moved to dance.  I'm much more likely to do some Elaine Benes inspired moves at a live show than I am at home.


*That's what I meant! LOL!*


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## asp3

A song I love a lot


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## asp3

Another song I love playing now


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## asp3

For those who like surf music here's one I love


----------



## jet




----------



## Wren




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes

*This song makes me cry.*


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pepper

Stop!  You're making me too happy!  Lol


----------



## Damaged Goods




----------



## FastTrax

www.johnnymathis.com/wp2/


----------



## asp3

If you like great fiddling please check this one out.  I also love Carrie Rodriguez's voice and the way she phrases her singing.


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## asp3

Just to show that I listen to older music sometimes.  Here's what just played.


----------



## MarciKS

i love this stuff!


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## jet




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Damaged Goods




----------



## Damaged Goods




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## asp3

Damaged Goods said:


>



This doesn't have anything to do with the song you posted, but your username reminded me of a song I love.  It's from a somewhat obscure artist, but might have been where you got your username.


----------



## Robert59

*Mary Jane's Last Dance - Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers*


----------



## Robert59

*Eagles perform "Hotel California" at the 1998 Rock & Roll Hall of Fame Induction Ceremony*


----------



## Robert59

*Queen - Bohemian Rhapsody - Radio Ga Ga - Live Aid (Tradução) - HQ*


----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Damaged Goods

asp3 said:


> This doesn't have anything to do with the song you posted, but your username reminded me of a song I love.  It's from a somewhat obscure artist, but might have been where you got your username.



I got my username from two shoulders that need replacing along with bone-on-bone arthritis in the right elbow.


----------



## asp3

Damaged Goods said:


> I got my username from two shoulders that need replacing along with bone-on-bone arthritis in the right elbow.



Ouch!  Sorry to hear that.


----------



## MarkinPhx

CindyLouWho said:


>


I love this version. I had pretty much given up on him at the time and then he blew me away with this version of the song.


----------



## MarciKS

TGIF!!!!


----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## MarciKS

I heard this today @ work. I think it's beautiful.


----------



## CindyLouWho

MarkinPhx said:


> I love this version. I had pretty much given up on him at the time and then he blew me away with this version of the song.


Yeah, it's a good one! I don't think he's had a song I didn't like over the years though. Love his style, passion and confidence....he doesn't hold back for sure


----------



## Robert59

*Lady Diana - Candle in the wind (Goodbye Englands rose) - Elton John - Lyrics in text*


----------



## Robert59

*WIND BENEATH MY WINGS (Lyrics) - BETTE MIDLER*


----------



## Robert59

*Judy Collins - Send In The Clowns*


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Robert59

*Eric Burdon & The Animals - House of the Rising Sun (Live, 2011) *


----------



## MarkinPhx

MarciKS said:


>


Interesting selections of songs


----------



## MarciKS

MarkinPhx said:


> Interesting selections of songs


It was in the playlist of a Lady Gaga album on YouTube.


----------



## Robert59

*Chariots of Fire • Main Theme • Vangelis*


----------



## Robert59

*Bad, Bad Leroy Brown*


----------



## Robert59

*Joe Cocker ~ With A Little Help From My Friends (Woodstock -1969)*


----------



## Robert59

*Love Grows (Where My Rosemary Goes) - Edison Lighthouse (1970)*


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Robert59

*Heart - "Barracuda" (1977)*


----------



## MarciKS

Robert59 said:


> *Heart - "Barracuda" (1977)*


Glad you played this. I was gonna.


----------



## Robert59

*More Than a Feeling*


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Robert59

*James Bond Medley - BBC Proms 2011 Last Night Celebrations in Scotland*


----------



## Robert59

*Theme from Mission Impossible - Folsom Lake Symphony*


----------



## asp3

Robert59 said:


> *Joe Cocker ~ With A Little Help From My Friends (Woodstock -1969)*



My favorite version of the song!


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Damaged Goods

Another side of Little Rich:


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Damaged Goods




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## hellomimi

I love the music of Coldplay as much as the Beatles.


----------



## Robert59

*Bridge over Troubled Water- The Power of Music- Josh Groban and Jen Malenke*


----------



## Robert59

*Yanni - “Aria” Ode to Humanity… Live At The Acropolis, 25th Anniversary! 1080p Digitally Remastered*


----------



## Robert59

*Star Trek // The Danish National Symphony Orchestra (Live)*


----------



## MarkinPhx

Bedtime music


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## MarciKS

Back when I was a teenager I had the worst crush on a neighbor boy. I don't recall what happened but I found out he didn't like me the same way & this song came on & I cried my little eyes out. What a drama queen I was! LOL!!


----------



## Sassycakes

This should make you smile.


----------



## hellomimi

The world raved at her when she was a woman. Such beautiful voice till she followed her heart to be a trans man. As much as I miss the voice, I  uphold your decision Jake (previously Charice), I hope you're happy now.








.   1:31


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Love Billy Joel


----------



## Pepper

The song, or 'earworm' as @asp3 calls it for today is:


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## FastTrax

This song along with two of my other favorites posted earlier (Send in the Clowns & oh man I'm having a serious memory issue here)


----------



## Robert59

*Queen & George Michael - Somebody to Love (The Freddie Mercury Tribute Concert)*


----------



## Robert59

*Queen - Another One Bites the Dust (Official Video)*


----------



## mjmay




----------



## Robert59

*Queen & David Bowie - Under Pressure (Classic Queen Mix)*


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Robert59

*The Music of the Night - Andrew Lloyd Webber's The Phantom of the Opera*


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Robert59

*The Phantom of the Opera*


----------



## Robert59

*"Star Wars/Raiders of the Lost Ark"*


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## asp3

One of my all time favorite songs.


----------



## MarciKS

I'll have to give it a listen later. I'm listening to an Enya album now. LOL


----------



## Robert59

*Pink Floyd - Comfortably Numb ( original members )*


----------



## Robert59

*Pink Floyd - Dark Side Of The Moon*


----------



## Robert59

*Pink Floyd - The Great Gig In The Sky (PULSE Restored & Re-Edited)*


----------



## Robert59

*Pink Floyd - " Brain Damage / Eclipse*


----------



## Robert59

*Pink Floyd - " Us and Them "*


----------



## Robert59

*The Good, the Bad and the Ugly - The Danish National Symphony Orchestra (Live)*


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## FastTrax

Robert59 said:


> *Pink Floyd - The Great Gig In The Sky (PULSE Restored & Re-Edited)*



Clare Torry was spectacular in TDSOT. I believe David underestimated her vocal abilities in the studio, will and determination. She freely admitted that she felt he was not quite satisfied after the second recording session and walked away without a care in the world. She quickly did a complete 180 and sued the band and was awarded a massive load of cash. The amount of the award and was never revealed in public though. Personally I believe she sang better then Rachel, Claudia, Durga, Lorelei, and Margaret a/k/a Machan put together. It is what it is and they are and always will be my #1 rock band.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clare_Torre


----------



## Mr. Ed




----------



## FastTrax

www.jimihendrix.com

www.vimeo.com/290915673

www.vimeo.com/390254124

www.vimeo.com/170063784


----------



## FastTrax

www.vimeo.com/328352404

www.dailymotion.com/video/x6r256g

www.vimeo.com/392193688

www.vimeo.com/262710967


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Robert59

*Pink Floyd - " Brain Damage / Eclipse "*


----------



## Furryanimal

deleted


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## hellomimi

What a wonderful feeling to have someone speak right to your ❤...


----------



## Damaged Goods

They called her the female Elvis:


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Robert59

*Santana ~ Black Magic Woman with sensational belly dancer*


----------



## Robert59

*Mustang Sally by Wilson Pickett*


----------



## Barbiegirl




----------



## Barbiegirl




----------



## Furryanimal

The Members


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## squatting dog

Ahhhh....... A little Southern Comfort and a bunch of Harry's music and all is right in the world.


----------



## squatting dog

Song about an old man with a dream, and a young boy who buy's it.


----------



## squatting dog

Song based on the story of how he met his wife.


----------



## squatting dog

All my life's a circle. How true.


----------



## hellomimi

I love all of Bread's songs when I was a kid until now...


----------



## MarkinPhx

hellomimi said:


> I love all of Bread's songs when I was a kid until now...


Those songs remind me of the grade school dances and waiting for the perfect Bread song to be played so I could slow dance with the girl I had a crush on at the time. No "bear hugging" allowed though...lol.


----------



## hellomimi

MarkinPhx said:


> Those songs remind me of the grade school dances and waiting for the perfect Bread song to be played so I could slow dance with the girl I had a crush on at the time. No "bear hugging" allowed though...lol.


Ain't that sweet? I was just a kid then, but my older cousins dated and partied. I listened to their stories of slow dancing.


----------



## FastTrax




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Pinky

After posting Nat King Cole's version of Blue Moon (a favourite song of mine), I had to post Rod Stewart's version:


----------



## Barbiegirl

This is the anniversary of the day we adopted our dog. He liked listening to classic jazz while he napped, so in his honor:


----------



## Damaged Goods




----------



## Damaged Goods

I think Bobby's version is better than that of The Master.  Close call though.


----------



## Pecos

Count Basie "I'm Just A Lucky So and So"


----------



## hollydolly

hellomimi said:


> I love all of Bread's songs when I was a kid until now...


*I think I have Every Bread and or, David Gates songs ever released... *


----------



## MarkinPhx

IMO, 70s Hall and Oates much better than 80s Hall and Oates.


----------



## Pecos

MarkinPhx said:


> IMO, 70s Hall and Oates much better than 80s Hall and Oates.


Much better indeed!


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## asp3

I'm loving hearing this right now






but the door to enjoying it was opened by their other song






which is my favorite song from them.  I didn't have anything at all like that in my musical collection when I heard it and I fell in love with the song.

I'm not sure what to call this style, but I've enjoyed the music of Frou Frou and of Imogen Heap the vocalist in both songs and also probably a big part of the creation of the overall sound.


----------



## asp3

Followed by another favorite song of mine


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Robert59

*Terry Jacks - Seasons In The Sun*


----------



## Robert59

*Norman Greenbaum Spirit in the sky ( Rare Original Footage French TV 1970 )*


----------



## asp3

And now for something completely different some modern/alternative bluegrass


----------



## Robert59

*Willie Nelson and The Boys - Blue Eyes Crying In the Rain (Official Video)*


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Robert59

*Chicago "25 Or 6 To 4" Live at Red Rocks - AXS TV*


----------



## Robert59

*Chicago - (1973) "Saturday in the Park" & "Does Anybody Really Know What Time It Is?"*


----------



## Robert59

*Chicago The Band "Hard To Say I'm Sorry" 1992*


----------



## Robert59

*Chicago - If you leave me now - 1977 *


----------



## Robert59

*John Denver - Sunshine On My Shoulders (Official Video from The Wildlife Concert)*


----------



## Robert59

*John Denver / 50th Wedding Anniversary [06/09/2017]*


----------



## Robert59

*John Denver-"Rocky Mountain High"*


----------



## Robert59

*John Denver - Take Me Home, Country Roads (Audio)*


----------



## Robert59

*John Denver & Cass Elliot Leaving On A Jet Plane*


----------



## Robert59

Look at all the people
*The Rolling Stones - (I Can't Get No) Satsfaction (Live) - OFFICIAL*


----------



## FastTrax

www.jimihendrix.com






www.vimeo.com/328352404


----------



## Damaged Goods

Chuck wrote it but I like Buddy's take by a long shot:


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Barbiegirl

The backing vocals on this song are so much fun to sing along to... I go full Pips when this plays in the car.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Barbiegirl

asp3 said:


> I'm not sure what to call this style



Electro-pop? It's really nice, whatever it is!


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## hellomimi

Another all time favorite is Stevie Wonder. His music lifts me up, I sing these 2 songs with him.


----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Sassycakes

Listening to these 2 songs make me cry.


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Pecos

Broken Hearted Melody by Sarah Vaughan


----------



## Furryanimal

The Pink Floyd-The Scarecrow


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly

A fund-raising cover of Bowies' ''Man who sold the world'' by Nirvana


----------



## Ditzy Blonde




----------



## Robert59

*Rolling Stones - Paint it Black 2006 Live Video HD*


----------



## Robert59

*The Rolling Stones - Jumpin' Jack Flash (Live) - OFFICIAL*


----------



## Robert59

*The Rolling Stones "Midnight Rambler" Marquee Club 1971*


----------



## Robert59

*Rolling Stones - with Lady Gaga　"Gimme Shelter*


----------



## Robert59

*The Rolling Stones - You Can't Always Get What You Want (Live) - OFFICIAL*


----------



## Robert59

*The Rolling Stones - Miss You - Sweet Summer Sun - Hyde Park Live*


----------



## Robert59

*Phil Collins - In The Air Tonight LIVE HD*


----------



## Robert59

*U2 - Beautiful Day (Live 8 2005)*


----------



## Robert59

*Dire Straits - Money For Nothing (Live)*


----------



## Pecos

Eva Cassidy "Wade in The Water"


----------



## Pecos

Bob James & David Sanborn "Since I Fell For You"


----------



## Damaged Goods

One hit wonder who wrote some of Dusty Springfield’s lyrics and with whom she was romantically involved.  Not a song that I’d have in my library but an interesting novelty.  She reportedly loved dogs but they were not allowed in her apt.  So she got a cat and named it “Dog.”


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## asp3

Music associated with the winter holidays that's great any time of year.


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS

*G'night folks.*


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Robert59

*Nancy Sinatra - You Only Live Twice (HQ)*


----------



## asp3

hollydolly said:


>



The Beautiful South does a great cover of the song and there's another by Bongwater which is a rather strange cover mixing the song with some Ann Magnuson spoken word.  I love them both.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pecos

Beyond The Reef by Alferd Alpaka


----------



## MarciKS

Volume 3


----------



## Pecos

Haunted House by Lee Oskar


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Pecos

MarciKS said:


> Volume 3


Lovin' It


----------



## MarciKS

Pecos said:


> Lovin' It


Yeah me too. There's a whole bunch of them I think. I've been getting into blues music lately. Not sure why.


----------



## Pecos

Proud by Heather Small


----------



## Pecos

MarciKS said:


> Yeah me too. There's a whole bunch of them I think. I've been getting into blues music lately. Not sure why.


I am there as well, maybe it is a sign of the times.


----------



## MarciKS

Pecos said:


> I am there as well, maybe it is a sign of the times.


i don't know. they're just pretty relaxing.


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Pecos

A Little Cool Blues: "Sunshine Lady" by Latimore


----------



## hellomimi

One of my favorite folk rock artist Cat Stevens.


----------



## hellomimi

I hum this song all the time. It puts a smile on my face.


----------



## Knight

cutting veggies getting ready to make some soup listening to this


----------



## Robert59

*Toccata and Fugue in D Minor (Best Version Ever)*


----------



## Robert59

*Senior Citizen Plays Piano...Then Magic Occurs*


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS

*jams*


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## deesierra

I am listening to crickets. Love their music, it puts me to sleep. But when they go silent it wakes me up. What's out there???


----------



## hellomimi

Soft rock music cradles my soul...


----------



## mjmay




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## hellomimi

Start my day with Bread




They said that she has found the love she's waited for...


----------



## Pam




----------



## JimBob1952

Really enjoying this kid -- he has a YouTube channel.  He can play and sing anything.  In some videos he plays guitar, bass and drums (spliced, not all at once) and he teams up with a lot of talented friends.  His reinterpretations of old songs are wonderful.


----------



## Knight

Jive Bunny mix


----------



## charry




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## asp3

One of the songs Frank Black (Black Francis) put out after the Pixies disbanded the first time.


----------



## FastTrax

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boards_of_Canada


----------



## FastTrax




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## hellomimi

Another great folk rock song writer, Don McLean. Very talented but under rated. Your music touched the heart and soul.


----------



## Damaged Goods

Elvis used to say that he wished he had Roy Orbison’s voice.

Orbison’s “In Dreams” is a difficult song because of its range.  Roy had to resort to falsetto to hit the higher notes.  (He resorted to falsetto on a number of his other songs too.)

Tom Jones does “In Dreams” with no problem at all, no falsetto.  You could say that Jones has the better voice.

But I like Roy’s version better, which indicates that appreciation of a singing voice is like so many other facets in art: subjective.


----------



## Pecos

The Mexicans from interior Mexico, with whom I worked in the cotton fields back in the 1950s, used to sing this song all the time. One of then named Angel had a beautiful voice and carried the hard parts. The rest of us just chimed in. This version of Cucurrucucu Paloma by Lila Downs is much better than we were.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## asp3

My favorite Harvey Danger song just came on.


----------



## asp3

If you like banjo, violin, cello and female vocals I highly recommend this song.  It's pretty amazing.


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Damaged Goods

Accompanied by three hall of fame guitarists: Buddy Emmons on steel, James Burton on lead, Stephen Stills rhythm.


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## FastTrax




----------



## Keesha




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Camper6

This song keeps going through my head.

"Seems like old times".


----------



## JustBonee

A get up and dance oldie ...


----------



## FastTrax




----------



## FastTrax




----------



## Furryanimal

Written by Leo Sayer who contributed ten songs for Roger Daltreys first solo album


----------



## jet




----------



## Sassycakes

I needed to hear my Elvis today.


----------



## JimBob1952




----------



## JimBob1952

love Cake...


----------



## Barbiegirl




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Damaged Goods

Jones?





Or the original?


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## macgeek

Fleetwood Mac. The Chain


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## macgeek

Tom Petty. don't do me like that.


----------



## Furryanimal

The Bee Gees 1963


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## asp3

Some amazing musicians on this one.  One of my non alternative/indie pop/rock favorites.


----------



## ClassicRockr

Was just watching part of a concert of BTO, aka Bachman-Turner Overdrive on AXS TV. One of my favorite songs, Takin' Care Of Business. I remember, back in 1993, going to an Alabama concert and they played this.


----------



## asp3

One of my favorite songs just played.  Unlikely that anyone else here has heard it before.


----------



## Pecos

Ramsey Lewis "The In Crowd", ..... or how I feel when I get on this forum.


----------



## FastTrax

This is like a tribute to James Brown "The Godfather of Soul".

Enjoy.

www.jamesbrown.com

www.gatewaymacon.org/live-music-macon-ga/top-5-antics-jamesbrown.cms

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/James_brown


----------



## FastTrax

He did a good thing to get dope fiends off of heroin.


----------



## hollydolly

macgeek said:


> Tom Petty. don't do me like that.


----------



## gamboolman

This man plays the guitar / Blues in a haunting manner.  Love to listen to him.... in fact we are now


----------



## hellomimi

One of my favorite Spanish songs. The sound of the Spanish guitar enchants me.
No soy nada, yo no tengo vanidad


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## FastTrax

www.brian-eno.net

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brian_Eno

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLB7DFB90CF72D0C6A

www.tangerinedream.org

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tangerine_Dream

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UClE2TcmrYlBn4L8WM_fnl_Q

www.theorb.com

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Orb

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL0ZwJvPHhMfXo2ZQJTti0eTspwmFsbBJV


----------



## asp3

An absolutely delightful song with fun sounds, funny lyrics and a bright upbeat sound with some wonderful Bobby McFerrin vocals in the background.  This is my favorite Laurie Anderson song.


----------



## JimBob1952

Heard this in the car today, first time in a while


----------



## squatting dog

Brian Wilson....


----------



## hollydolly

Heard this in the Hair salon today..haven't heard it for ages, ..


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## squatting dog

I was country..........


----------



## Camper6




----------



## jet




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS

Enjoy the rest of your evening. Goodnight everyone.


----------



## asp3

One of my absolute favorite songs just came on and I had to pause it, turn up the volume and start it up again.  This one of the songs that touches me the most of all the music I listen to.  I may have posted it in this thread before and if so I apologize for the repetition but it's worth it.


----------



## MarkinPhx

I've gone back and listened to a lot of old Billy Joel music lately. I loved his early stuff but stopped liking most of his music after The Stranger came out. He became too bombastic for my tastes after that but his early stuff was very intimate and very moody.  Find it funny too that I do not see many posting his music here either. There was a time about 45 years ago or so that he was one of the hottest artists around.


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## asp3

MarkinPhx said:


>



One of my favorite EJ songs.  Seeing him on his Yellow Brick Road tour has left me with one of my most indelible concert memories.  I can almost relive the opening of his portion of the show (Kiki Dee opened for him) by thinking of it and closing my eyes.


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## jet




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Damaged Goods




----------



## Damaged Goods

Wife used to say that his voice had a crying quality to it.  Big fan she was.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## asp3

I'm listening to the new Alanis Morisette album Such Pretty Forks In The Road for the first time and this song has already become a new favorite song on the first listen.


----------



## jet




----------



## FastTrax

www.dgmlive.com

www.facebook.com/kingcrimsonofficial/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/King_Crimson





https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCBxEf1UWDjbIEoh2MAQR7zQ


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## CindyLouWho

*


----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Robert59

*Led Zeppelin - Black Dog (Live at Celebration Day) (Official Video)*


----------



## Robert59

*Queen - Full Concert Live Aid 1985 - FullHD 60p*


----------



## Robert59

*Led Zeppelin - Kashmir (Live from Celebration Day) (Official Video)*


----------



## Robert59

*Pink Floyd - The Great Gig In The Sky (PULSE Restored & Re-Edited)*


----------



## Robert59

*Does Anybody Really Know What Time It Is? – Chicago (Leonid & Friends cover)*


----------



## Damaged Goods

Doo-wop as pure as it gets.  It drove parents crazy which made their juvenile delinquent offspring love it all the more.  When it came across the air waves, the juvies cranked-up the volume to full blast.


----------



## Pinky




----------



## Robert59

*Fixing A Hole (Remastered 2009)*


----------



## Robert59

*The Beatles - 1964 - Beatles For Sale*


----------



## Robert59

*America - 1975 - Greatest Hits: History*


----------



## Robert59

*Mongonucleosis – Leonid & Friends (Chicago cover)*


----------



## Robert59

*Band of Horses - Dilly*


----------



## Robert59

*Robert Palmer - I Didn't Mean To Turn You On (ORIGINAL SONG)*


----------



## Robert59

*Do you know you are my sunshine ~Statler Brothers~*


----------



## Robert59

*"Quiet Village" by Martin DENNY*


----------



## Robert59

*A-List Celebrities "Sing" Sesame Street (Hard to Find Montage)*


----------



## Robert59

*Rose Royce - Love Don't Live Here Anymore (w/ lyrics)*


----------



## Robert59

*Elton John - Rocket Man*


----------



## Robert59

*Where Would I Go*


----------



## Robert59

*Zungguzungguzungguzeng - Yellowman [Reggae]*


----------



## Robert59

*Starland Vocal Band - Afternoon Delight (1976) Uncut Video*


----------



## Damaged Goods

Summer of '57 was such a great summer for music.


----------



## Robert59

*Dream Lover*


----------



## Robert59

*Tracy Chapman - Fast car*


----------



## Robert59

*Jess Glynne - Hold My Hand [Official Video]*


----------



## Robert59

*Indigo Girls - Nashville*


----------



## Robert59

*The Delfonics - Ready or Not Here I Come (Can't Hide from Love) (Official Audio)*


----------



## Robert59

*Neko Case - "Vengeance Is Sleeping" (Full Album Stream)*


----------



## Robert59

*Christopher Cross All Right*


----------



## Robert59

*Jennifer Lopez - A.K.A. Album Teaser: Emotions*


----------



## Robert59

*Chuck Mangione - Feels So Good*


----------



## Robert59

*Quincy's Home Again*


----------



## Robert59

*The Love Unlimited Orchestra-Forever In Love*


----------



## Robert59

*You're The Apple Of My Eye*


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Damaged Goods




----------



## Damaged Goods




----------



## Robert59

*MC Hammer - 2 Legit 2 Quit*


----------



## Robert59

*Nina Simone - Four Women (1966)*


----------



## Robert59

*The Manhattan Transfer - Four Brothers (*


----------



## Robert59

*Frank Sinatra - One For My Baby (And One More For the Road)*


----------



## jet




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Robert59

*Classic Sesame Street - Gimme Five!*


----------



## Robert59

*Sixteen*


----------



## Robert59

*For All We Know*


----------



## Robert59

*Supertramp - The Logical Song [Official Music Video]*


----------



## Robert59

*Twelve Thirty*


----------



## Robert59

*Somewhere Over the Rainbow/What a Wonderful World*
United States Navy Band


----------



## Robert59

*A Day In The Life with orchestra - The Beatles (arr. Sam Haug)*


----------



## Robert59

*Beatles - Eleanor Rigby e Strawberry fields forever*


----------



## Robert59

*England Landscapes Hallelujah Celtic Thunder & Susan Boyle*


----------



## JimBob1952

Remember the Box Tops?  This was Alex Chilton's band afterwards.


----------



## FastTrax

www.fabianforte.net

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fabian_Forte

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLAB252DF66B81CAA7


----------



## FastTrax

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Supremes


----------



## FastTrax

www.bobbyrydell.com

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bobby_Rydell


----------



## Furryanimal

Consortium


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## jet




----------



## JimBob1952




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## FastTrax

www.otisredding.com

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Otis_Redding

https://www.youtube.com/user/OtisReddingChannel


----------



## Furryanimal

Wind in the Willows 1968 whole album




with Debbie Harry


----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## MarkinPhx

CindyLouWho said:


>


IMO, one of the greatest songs ever and it is a song that has changed in  meaning for me as I have gotten older.


----------



## jet




----------



## Gary O'

Beat to hell from moving

Fell into the lay-z-boy among the boxes and disarrayed things I forgot I had, beside my worn out lady 

She had this on;






Went to it

Don't know what'n hell she's singing
Don't care

Got all relaxed

Now have a craving for French Toast


----------



## Damaged Goods

The versatile Darin does his Marty Robbins impersonation.  Sounds nutty but he sounds more like Marty than Marty himself when he covered the Darin song a few years later.  





Then some folk rock from Darin.


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## pathfinder




----------



## pathfinder




----------



## pathfinder




----------



## Damaged Goods




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## pathfinder

CindyLouWho said:


>


----------



## pathfinder




----------



## pathfinder




----------



## Damaged Goods




----------



## pathfinder




----------



## CindyLouWho

Duplicate


----------



## CindyLouWho

pathfinder said:


>


PF....in regards to your reply to my song post, above; oh the
dichotomy of it all!

Vince Gill.... I'm a fan, oh yeah!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Robert59

*Jefferson Airplane - White Rabbit, Live from Woodstock 1969 [HD] (Lyrics).*


----------



## Robert59

*Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young ~ Wooden Ships (Woodstock 1969)*


----------



## Robert59

*Grateful Dead ☮ The Weight (Easy Rider)*


----------



## MarkinPhx

Have to do this every September 21..lol.


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## jet




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Damaged Goods

hollydolly said:


>



I can't think of anything they did that I did not like, ditto with John Fogerty's solo work.

Their late 60s, early 70s swamp rock always reminded me of good ol' 50s rock & roll especially the 50s rock-a-billy.  Not the same, but similar.


----------



## jet




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Bethea

How does everyone get these videos on here? I know how to use that there Youtube but I don't know how yall get it from there to here. Can someone help me with that?


----------



## Furryanimal

Bethea said:


> How does everyone get these videos on here? I know how to use that there Youtube but I don't know how yall get it from there to here. Can someone help me with that?


On you tube click share ,then copy link.Then come to this thread ,click on the reply box and select/select all/paste appears.Click on paste and the video URL appears.Click post reply  and hey presto!


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## hollydolly

Bethea said:


> How does everyone get these videos on here? I know how to use that there Youtube but I don't know how yall get it from there to here. Can someone help me with that?


Under the video...click "share''... then come here and right click straight onto the reply box....


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## jet




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Pink Biz

*My favorite CCR songs









*


----------



## Damaged Goods




----------



## Damaged Goods




----------



## hellomimi

I miss going to Tay Tay's concerts. These are my favorite from her albums.








I love the lyrics of this song ~ I'm your nightmare dressed like a daydream...LMAO


----------



## FastTrax

www.donovan.ie

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Donovan


----------



## hollydolly

*For about a year or 2 Donovan was my neighbour... *


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Bethea

Alright here we go.


----------



## Bethea

Hollydolly and Furryanimal thank you both so very much.


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## jet




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## hollydolly

Furryanimal said:


>


I believe this was shortly before he died... bless him...


----------



## RadishRose

*Mongolian Throat Singing




*


----------



## FastTrax

hollydolly said:


> *For about a year or 2 Donovan was my neighbour... *



Okay tell us more.


----------



## FastTrax

RadishRose said:


> *Mongolian Throat Singing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



RadishRose you never cease to amaze me with these little snippets you lovingly bring to life. The look of adoration the girl has for her dad is truly heartwarming. Thnx for posting this. It made my day.


----------



## Damaged Goods




----------



## Damaged Goods

Early Jackie


----------



## Damaged Goods




----------



## hollydolly

FastTrax said:


> Okay tell us more.


what's to tell ?..nothing much tbh, he was very quiet, we didn't see much of him


----------



## Pepper

aka Yaz


----------



## Bethea




----------



## Knight

actually listening to the digitally remastered Little Richard album on Alexa but this one stands out


----------



## RadishRose

FastTrax said:


> RadishRose you never cease to amaze me with these little snippets you lovingly bring to life. The look of adoration the girl has for her dad is truly heartwarming. Thnx for posting this. It made my day.


Thank you FastTrax. That's very nice of you to say!


----------



## rkunsaw

This is the original recording by the man who wrote the song, Dallas Frazier. It was a big hit in this part of the country long before the Oak Ridge Boys messed it up


----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## hellomimi

Can't get enough of Taytay




My favorite exercise music, even my dogs love it


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Pam




----------



## FastTrax

Furryanimal said:


>



WOW!!! Thanks for posting that song Furryanimal. Truly brings back some serious memories.


----------



## Robert59

*Ray Stevens - "The Quarantine Song" (Live on Larry's Country Diner, 2020)*


----------



## Robert59

*Tom Petty And The Heartbreakers - Don't Come Around Here No More (Official Music Video)*


----------



## Grrmadd

Bad Analogy Band


----------



## Furryanimal

RIP Helen Reddy


----------



## hellomimi

A good friend sent this


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## asp3

I haven't created a list of my top 10 favorite songs yet, but I'm hearing this song now and I'm fairly sure it would make that list.   If you've never heard the song before and you like folkish, country female vocal songs I hope you choose to listen to this one.


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Bethea




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz

Spoiler: Language


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Bethea




----------



## Furryanimal

Foxes and Fossils


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Pecos

Polk Salad Annie by Tony Joe White


----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pepper

@hollydolly 
They were so beautiful, so unique, so excellent!  Long Live The Beatles!


----------



## Bethea




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Gary O'

Ever once in awhile, I'll run across a new group of which I immediately become fond.
In this day of rioting, directionless young folk, and just plain unrest...it's good to find some positive youngsters
I overheard my lady playing these kids
*Foxtail Brigade*, they're called
*Laura and Anton*
Extremely talented
I can't find a song they don't do well
Seems they take old stuff, and give it their flavor

I can't find it right now, but listened to their version of *Summertime*
Now, I'm quite jealous of who does that song
I attended the play, *Porgy and Bess*
And fell back in love with that song
Very few can carry it off like it should be
These kids did
They gave it an ever so slight hint of swing, but didn't ruin things with their slant
The kid can flat out do it on the violin
Never really was a big fan of that instrument
But I know a kid, now on tour, that can put you in another world with that bow and four strings

Anyway, here's wunna the songs they're known for


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Tish

Forever Autumn


----------



## Pam




----------



## hellomimi




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Pam




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Tish




----------



## FastTrax

These guys were the ones that made us self absorbed dumb as rocks high school Long Islanders have our parents buy us Knockoff Fender  Strats and used Fender piggy back amps. Real Fender Strats and Marshall stacks were way above our parents paygrade, well to be honest they were way above our parents paychecks.







www.theventures.com

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Ventures

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Ventures_discography


----------



## Pam




----------



## Damaged Goods

One side #6 nationally





The flip side #3 nationally


----------



## Damaged Goods




----------



## Damaged Goods




----------



## Pam




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Chrise




----------



## Chrise

Just beautiful


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Damaged Goods

The son of a poor fisherman enjoys a shot of schadenfreude at the expense of his greedy father-in-law.


----------



## Pinky




----------



## Damaged Goods

Blockhead Johnny just wouldn't listen.


----------



## Chrise




----------



## Tish




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## jerry old

Post #1
Finally, Harry Chapin "...Hold that D cord..."


----------



## Tish




----------



## Furryanimal

Seventies Classic


----------



## Chrise




----------



## Pepper




----------



## Chrise

Pepper said:


>


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pepper




----------



## Granny B.

Thanks to the kindergartners I work with, I now have this silly song stuck in my head.


----------



## Chrise

Granny B. said:


> Thanks to the kindergartners I work with, I now have this silly song stuck in my head.


Thanks for the heads up...like the e song at Disney it's a small world...


----------



## Chrise




----------



## Chrise

*Dedicated to  Amy Coney Barrett *


----------



## Sassycakes

*I have always been a fan of comedian Foster Brooks but I never knew he could sing until I heard this tonight.*


----------



## Tish

Who wants to live forever - Queen


----------



## Damaged Goods




----------



## Damaged Goods




----------



## Damaged Goods




----------



## Damaged Goods




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Damaged Goods

Favorite EC song.  Using overdubs, he reportedly played all the instruments drums, guitar bass on this one.


----------



## mjmay




----------



## Tish




----------



## Chrise




----------



## Furryanimal

Katie Melua..English Manner
from her new Album


----------



## Vega_Lyra

2CELLOS - Oblivion (Piazzolla)


----------



## RiverM55




----------



## RiverM55




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## RiverM55




----------



## RiverM55




----------



## RiverM55




----------



## Pam




----------



## Chrise




----------



## RiverM55




----------



## Damaged Goods

It was quite unusual to hear doo-wop in '62.  In this case, "blue-eyed" doo wop.


----------



## Damaged Goods




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pepper

I just listened to this song which I don't think I've ever heard before.  It's Ringo's tribute to George after George left us.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## RiverM55

I'm gone for the night. Y'all take care of yourselves.


----------



## Bethea

A fellow country boy. Welcome RiverM55.


----------



## FastTrax

What I love about all three versions is that lead and bass axe. Dondle dedalant dadun datun deddalnte duh donedadelah dondle dedalant don da done donedalone don dedalante duh done. I think I need a pill.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Sassycakes

*This really brings back memories to me from my high school years and the dances I used to go to.*


----------



## Chrise

*1985...So much happened and the year I survived a plane crash into the Sun Valley mall in Concord CA, this song brings that back. He died and the shuttle explosion....




*


----------



## peramangkelder

I heard this 1979 song this morning
Note the cassette player....I've still got a couple of them


----------



## Chrise




----------



## peramangkelder

Last Christmas song by George Michael from the movie Last Christmas a real feel good movie


----------



## Chrise

,


peramangkelder said:


> Last Christmas song by George Michael from the movie Last Christmas a real feel good movie


Cute..Thank you


----------



## MFP




----------



## MFP




----------



## Furryanimal

Wings Masquerading as Suzy and the Redstripes


----------



## Damaged Goods

‘61 saw a rebirth of doo-wop: There’s A Moon Out Tonight, Angel Baby, Daddy’s Home, Glory Of Love, A Thousand Stars, among others - -  but it quickly fizzled.

This one peaked at #3 nationally


----------



## Damaged Goods




----------



## Pinky

A cute, unique version of an old standard ..


----------



## Tish




----------



## MarkinPhx

RIP Spencer Davis


----------



## Chrise




----------



## Pam




----------



## Damaged Goods




----------



## Tish




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## hollydolly

Chrise said:


>


..chit or bust !!... not considered  swearing here... ..


----------



## Capt Lightning

Looking through my small LP collection, I came upon a real oldie... "Switched on Bach" - classical J S Bach played on a Moog synthesiser.  It reminded me that when  Mrs. L and I  were asked about wedding music, I had asked for a Bach prelude and fugue.
The organist said she didn't have the music for that one, but I said I'd buy it for her.  Not that easy, she said, it's an old organ and not all the notes work.  I have to work out what I can play.

We said, then we'll leave the choice up to you.   I recall that "Here comes the bride" did sound a bit off key.

The record is a bit scratched, but it still sounds good.  My speakers handle the bass lines beautifully.


----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Sassycakes

*I needed to hear my Elvis today.*


----------



## Pam




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Damaged Goods




----------



## Damaged Goods




----------



## Damaged Goods




----------



## Tish




----------



## asp3

A throwback style with some calypso like sounds






followed by something that strangely fits but is modern with a big, dense sound


----------



## Chrise




----------



## Chrise




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## mjmay




----------



## MFP




----------



## Pam




----------



## jet




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pam




----------



## JimBob1952

Just heard this on Sirius "Deep Tracks" and had forgotten how good it is.


----------



## MFP




----------



## Tish




----------



## RiverM55




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Chrise




----------



## Chrise




----------



## Ruthanne

Our next president!  No Politics please!


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## peramangkelder

Remember Jay Black from Jay and The Americans?


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Tish




----------



## JimBob1952




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Tish




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Chrise

*Just a lot of wonderful songs from Tim Janis.




*


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## JimBob1952

In a Sixties mood today....


----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## RiverM55

That Krause girl is awful pretty.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## oldman

I really like Cliff Richards. I met him once when I flew him and Phil Everly from New York down to Miami.


----------



## hollydolly

oldman said:


> I really like Cliff Richards. I met him once when I flew him and Phil Everly from New York down to Miami.


he's just had his 80th birthday.. he did an interview with Piers Morgan last week  talking about his life..


----------



## Tish

Greatest drum battle.


----------



## Chrise




----------



## Chrise

*Not go to sleep music...Save for wake up*


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Chrise




----------



## Tish




----------



## Chrise




----------



## Chrise




----------



## Oris Borloff

I'm streaming the Clifford Brown birthday broadcast on WKCR out of Columbia University, NYC.   24 hours of Brownie's Music.


----------



## Mr. Ed




----------



## Mr. Ed

I bought the first Black Sabbath album when it came out in the late 60s or early 70s. At that time I was afraid to listen or enjoy the music. However, in the past two weeks I took a chance and downloaded Black Sabbath and Ozzy from iTunes and I wonder how could I have been so foolish to overlook these marvelous musicians based on fear?


----------



## asp3

One of my favorite riot grrrl band songs although I love a lot by Sleater-Kinney as well.


----------



## Pepper

I walk the streets
Where disrespect has been...........
Christmas in my soul


----------



## asp3

A few songs after the riot grrrl song this came on.


----------



## oldman

hollydolly said:


> he's just had his 80th birthday.. he did an interview with Piers Morgan last week  talking about his life..


80 years old? Gee, I wouldn’t have guessed that. From what I remember, he was a very pleasant man and only speaking with him for a few minutes, I could tell that he really liked what he did. I asked him what was his favorite all time song, but I forget the answer.


----------



## Pecos

Johnny Rivers "Rockin' Pneumonia and the  Boogie Wookie Flu


----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly

oldman said:


> 80 years old? Gee, I wouldn’t have guessed that. From what I remember, he was a very pleasant man and only speaking with him for a few minutes, I could tell that he really liked what he did. I asked him what was his favorite all time song, but I forget the answer.


his favourite all time song of his own is called ''Devil Woman''  ☺

He's always said if he  were to have been a one hit wonder.. he would have wished it was this one...


----------



## Chrise

CF


----------



## Chrise

*So happy for all the music while sitting on nails...




*


----------



## peramangkelder

Love Cher


----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## oldman

hollydolly said:


> his favourite all time song of his own is called ''Devil Woman''  ☺
> 
> He's always said if he  were to have been a one hit wonder.. he would have wished it was this one...





hollydolly said:


> his favourite all time song of his own is called ''Devil Woman''  ☺
> 
> He's always said if he  were to have been a one hit wonder.. he would have wished it was this one...


I agree. He did an excellent job on that song. Him and Phil were going to Miami for some R&R, according to Phil. From there, there were going to Nashville. Phil was what we call a nervous flyer.


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Pepper

Mr. Ed said:


> I bought the first Black Sabbath album when it came out in the late 60s or early 70s. At that time I was afraid to listen or enjoy the music. However, in the past two weeks I took a chance and downloaded Black Sabbath and Ozzy from iTunes and *I wonder how could I have been so foolish to overlook these marvelous musicians based on fear?*


Fear of what?


----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Tish




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Pinky

Memories of days gone by ..


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Chrise




----------



## Mr. Ed




----------



## asp3

To me it sounds like Paul is channeling his inner Roger Daltrey on this song which to me has an overall feel of something by The Who more than The Beatles?  Anyone else agree?


----------



## Chrise

asp3 said:


> To me it sounds like Paul is channeling his inner Roger Daltrey on this song which to me has an overall feel of something by The Who more than The Beatles?  Anyone else agrees?


The Who! for sure...and all over the place. vocally


----------



## Chrise




----------



## Chrise




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## jet




----------



## mjmay




----------



## JimBob1952

I may have posted this in the past, if so my apologies


----------



## JimBob1952

Heard this on Sirius "Deep Tracks" on Saturday


----------



## JimBob1952

The Band doing a Bruce Springsteen song.  Don't know why this works but it does.


----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Tish




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## jet




----------



## squatting dog

"If heaven was a town, it would be my town, on a summers day, in 1985. When everything I wanted was out there waiting, and everyone I loved was still alive" . 

This line still brings tears to my eye's.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Gary O'

Sometimes ya gotta break yer own mold

Got into some Tom Waits

He mellows me

I need it sometimes

Been awhile


----------



## Gary O'

Apparently, it's sittin' back with music night for me

Didn't know Bill Withers passed earlier this year






Also, didn't know James Brown could actually sound good (jus' my opine)

Knew he was gone, but enjoyed this


----------



## Gary O'

One more and I gotta do other stuff

Always enjoyed Stevie Ray's version, but Elmore James (the original artist, I think) brings it;


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Pam




----------



## jet




----------



## Sassycakes

*My Husband played this 5x's today just to tease me.*


----------



## Sassycakes

*So to get even with him I'm playing this now for him.*


----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly

I've posted this a long time ago but it still makes me smile....


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## squatting dog

Gary O' said:


> Sometimes ya gotta break yer own mold
> 
> Got into some Tom Waits
> 
> He mellows me
> 
> I need it sometimes
> 
> Been awhile



Right on Gary O'    Tom Waits.


----------



## Marie5656




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Robert59

*Yanni Greatest Hits - Best Instrumental Music - Best Songs of Yanni*


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Damaged Goods




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Chrise




----------



## Chrise

*When all else fails....Love




*


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## MarciKS

I'm not a country fan. This was playing on the hard rock station this evening. I liked it.


----------



## Gary O'

Got into some Van Morrison tonight


----------



## Mat




----------



## Wren




----------



## Mr. Ed




----------



## Mr. Ed




----------



## Mr. Ed

Some popular bands I didn't get into 
Nirvana-Kurt Cobain 
Foo Fighters 
Phish 
Hooty and the Blowfish 
Pearl Jam 
Morrisy 
Alice in Chains 
Sound Garden 
Green Day 
Metallica 
Radiohead 
Oasis 
Stone Temple Pilots 
System of a Down 
Megadeath 

Musically, my generation gap started with bands and musical artists of the 1990s. I have no clue as to the musical trend beyond the 90s.


----------



## Damaged Goods




----------



## squatting dog

You go J.J.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## FastTrax

www.yngwiemalmsteen.com

www.facebook.com/officialyngwiemalmsteen

www.twitter.com/officialyjm?lang=en

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yngwie_Malmsteen


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Aunt Bea

Another great version of this song.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## asp3

FastTrax said:


> View attachment 133157
> 
> View attachment 133158
> 
> View attachment 133159
> 
> View attachment 133161
> 
> View attachment 133162
> 
> www.yngwiemalmsteen.com
> 
> www.facebook.com/officialyngwiemalmsteen
> 
> www.twitter.com/officialyjm?lang=en
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yngwie_Malmsteen



Did you take the pictures?  If so, very nice work.


----------



## asp3

Yet another one I'm willing to bet no one here has ever heard.  Alternative rock from a female Japanese band (this is their English version of the song.)


----------



## Pinky

asp3 said:


> Yet another one I'm willing to bet no one here has ever heard.  Alternative rock from a female Japanese band (this is their English version of the song.)


I've heard of them


----------



## FastTrax

asp3 said:


> Did you take the pictures?  If so, very nice work.



No I only wish I were at those places and meet the ultimate axe master. The pictures are Google images. I did visit Marshall Amplification Labs once. That place is overwhelming. A true toy store for stack men. Take care my friend.


----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## john danson

Cab Calloway 1933


----------



## squatting dog

Old Glen could sure bend those guitar strings.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly

One of the first 45's I bought as a teen


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Chrise

*



*


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## peramangkelder

I heard this on the Radio App and it is from  Jerry Maguire


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Mat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Mat




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## hollydolly

Furryanimal said:


>


   I'm a HUGE Sandy Denny Fan god rest her soul


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Furryanimal

Barry does a show on United DJs and was in Brotherhood of Man


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## JimBob1952




----------



## JimBob1952

There is always time for Tom Waits...


----------



## JimBob1952

Most of us can't roam right now...soon, though


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## FastTrax

hollydolly said:


>



Hey hollydolly what was the name of the video?


----------



## hollydolly

@FastTrax ..can you not see it ? ...it's The day before you came ..Abba


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## FastTrax

hollydolly said:


> @FastTrax ..can you not see it ? ...it's The day before you came ..Abba



I still can't access it, probably on my end. Anyway is this the video?






Thnx and GOD Bless.


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx

Wonderwall (Remastered):


----------



## hollydolly

FastTrax said:


> I still can't access it, probably on my end. Anyway is this the video?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thnx and GOD Bless.


yes different video, but same song


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## tbeltrans

Tony


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Mat




----------



## Pecos

Man of La Mancha


----------



## Robert59

Does Anybody Really Know What Time It Is? – Chicago (Leonid & Friends cover)​


----------



## Robert59

Old Days – Chicago (Leonid & Friends Cover)​


----------



## Robert59

(I've Been) Searchin' So Long - Leonid & Friends (Chicago cover)​


----------



## Mat




----------



## Pam




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS

Hmm...it's doing funny stuff and not letting me post the link in here like normal.


----------



## MarkinPhx

MarciKS said:


> Hmm...it's doing funny stuff and not letting me post the link in here like normal.


I had a similar issue earlier in the week.


----------



## Pinky

I can post the same way as usual.


----------



## MarciKS

MarkinPhx said:


> I had a similar issue earlier in the week.


Has it stopped? I had to go into the media section to post it.


----------



## MarciKS

Pinky said:


>


There is nothing more beautiful to me than the legs on an indian dancer.


----------



## Damaged Goods




----------



## MarkinPhx

MarciKS said:


> Has it stopped? I had to go into the media section to post it.


It seems to work fine for me now.


----------



## jet




----------



## MarciKS

MarkinPhx said:


> It seems to work fine for me now.


This is what it's doing to me for some reason
(612) Celtic Music - Ancient Forest | 3 hours of celtic fantasy music - YouTube


----------



## Damaged Goods

I wonder if this kid's still active in the business.


----------



## Damaged Goods

Best part of the song from 2:53 to 3:23 when the old guy's wife reminds him of something from their own past.


----------



## oldman

Whatever happened to these guys?


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Mat




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## hollydolly

oldman said:


> Whatever happened to these guys?


They're as active as ever


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## oldman

MarkinPhx said:


>


I haven’t heard of any new releases for at least a year.


----------



## asp3

A wonderful song from a great band from the UK that never got quite enough attention here in the states.  I've liked them since I first heard them in 1998 when visiting a friend in the UK.  Although this song doesn't have much of it a lot of their songs have some wonderful male/female duets.


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## asp3

MarciKS said:


>



Here's a great cover of the song with fantastic female vocals and harmonies.


----------



## MarciKS

well so i love metallica. have for years. here's them...





and here's a family cover band...


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## asp3

SeaBreeze said:


>



I love that song.  However my favorite KT Tunstall song is:


----------



## Mat




----------



## jet




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx

I know the song is a little dark but it is Monday.


----------



## asp3

Fantastic mix of strings (violin, cello, viola ?) and female vocals in an uptempo lightly rocking song.


----------



## JimBob1952

fun alt-rock


----------



## asp3

And now for something completely different.  I love this bluegrass country song and several others from this group.


----------



## Furryanimal

1933


----------



## Pecos

"The Ballet of Thunder Road" by Robert Mitchum

The Ballad Of Thunder Road Robert Mitchum with Lyrics - YouTube


----------



## MarkinPhx

"If memories were all I sang, I'd rather drive a truck."  ..


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## OneEyedDiva

Heard this on Teen Wolf in a sensual but tasteful scene. I knew I had to purchase it for my collection.


----------



## asp3

Another song that just went from being loved to being a favorite.


----------



## Lady




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Lady




----------



## OneEyedDiva

I'm rocking this tonight.


----------



## Mat




----------



## Lady




----------



## Furryanimal

just taken a chance and booked to see this lot next November!
Hope it’s not cancelled!


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## oldman

This is my favorite all time Trio, The Bee Gees. I am so glad that I was able to see them a few times in concert. The last time that I had seen them was in Las Vegas. A fellow that was going to be on my plane walked up to me while I was waiting at the door to the airbridge and asked me if I was staying over in Vegas. I told him that I was. He asked me if I would like a pair of tickets to see The BeeGees. I told him absolutely. I wasn’t even aware that they were going to be there.

I invited my F/O to go along, but he told me that he had plans to meet someone and they were going clubbing. So, I invited the female Purser and she accepted. It was a great concert and to kick it off, the show was being videoed for a DVD. I think we were at the MGM and we had really good seats with free drinks.

So much outstanding talent—-gone.


----------



## Lady




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## MarciKS

Elvis was so handsome. *gets all dreamy eyed*


----------



## Pecos

How about a very sexy slow Rumba by Jesse Cook

Rhumba d' el Jefe
Jesse Cook - Rumba d`el jefe (Rumba Foundation) - YouTube


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## oldman

Before the pandemic, my wife and I would go to New York maybe twice a year to attend a concert . We would, of course, go for the entire weekend, staying at Trump Towers and eating at some of New York's finest restaurants, but that now has all gone away and I doubt if we will ever return due to the violence in the city, including even Midtown Manhattan. We would take the train and even that was fun with meeting new people and enjoying the sights along the way.

Last night on one of the PBS channels was the show, "Great Performances." The show presented last evening was Lea Salonga with the Australian Orchestra from either Carnegie Hall or The Lincoln Center. She sang a variety of songs. Lea has probably one of the truly most beautiful voices.

My wife and I saw her perform in New York a few years back and even though I really never enjoyed that type of a concert, I did this one. I doubt if we will ever get there again, but YouTube has some of her concerts on her channel. She absolutely mesmerizes me.  Here is a sample:


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Murrmurr

My granddaughter just showed me this video. Not only is this guy's voice stunningly awesome, the young lady voice-coach who's analyzing it is very entertaining


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS

I like this gal!


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Pam




----------



## Pinky

Reba McEntire and Natalie Cole - Since I Fell For You


----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## JimBob1952

Love this particular version of an old Carole King song.  Also covered by the Byrds and I think by Dusty Springfield.


----------



## FastTrax

I just got into a serious state of melancholy after talking to couple of old friends from the Sandbar. 

Song number 1 is for the Lowell Avenue crowd.






And song number 2 is for the Carlton Park crowd.






The memories.


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## FastTrax

MarciKS said:


>


 Kinda reminds you of home.


----------



## MarciKS

Yuppers


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Pinky




----------



## JimBob1952

To be clear, this song is for next year, not this year.


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Chrise

*Beautiful....wish I could dance in my ballerina shoes again...Only in my dreams as I gaze at the worn-out slippers of my ballet days...





*


----------



## Mat




----------



## asp3

A favorite song that I'm fairly sure no one else here has ever heard.  I love the female/male vocal interplay and dual vocals along with the somewhat edgy music.


----------



## regularjo

African Tribal Orchestra and similar music on Spotify. But I'm looking for something new.


----------



## asp3

A fun song with somewhat funny lyrics.


----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Chrise

Against Dr.'s wishes left ER.  3am need this song...


----------



## Chrise

Green lands...


----------



## asp3

A late 80's very sweet British jangle pop cover of the Velvet Underground song with some nice dual female/male vocals in places.  I didn't know this was a VU cover until looking for it on YouTube.  I listened to the VU version and prefer this one myself.


----------



## hellomimi

Feeling nostalgic for one of my favorite singers, Karen C. This was your last recording and it touches me deeply each time I listen to it. Thank you for sharing your talent. Much love and admiration.


----------



## JimBob1952

These guys have dozens of videos on YouTube.  They are great!


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal

Andrea Corr


----------



## Mat




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## RiverM55




----------



## RiverM55




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Damaged Goods

Favorite version of this particular song.  Reminds of a dance in Mar. 1960.
Am I That Easy To Forget? - YouTube


City Lights - YouTube


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Mat




----------



## Chrise

My song and language...


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## hellomimi

Chrise said:


> My song and language...


My nieces and I love this song that inspired us to do the Ipanema walk and then start giggling


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Chrise

hellomimi said:


> My nieces and I love this song that inspired us to do the Ipanema walk and then start giggling


There is no Ipanema walk...Just a no guy on one's mind after being around males most of one's life. I was just 16 walking on a beach and Brazilian guy pretty out there with stupid comments and a father nearby with a gun...


----------



## Chrise

Another Day of News and Events to....


----------



## Chrise

*when all else fails then....




*


----------



## OneEyedDiva




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Chrise




----------



## Furryanimal

ELO Whisper in the Night


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## asp3

Pinky said:


>



I love this cover of it as well


----------



## Chris P Bacon

A little something for Christmas!


----------



## Chrise

*



*


----------



## Furryanimal

Roy Wood Going Down the Road


----------



## peramangkelder

'Green Onions' by Booker T & The MGs


----------



## Damaged Goods

Damn near knocked my sox off first time I heard it.

Warren Smith - Ubangi Stomp - YouTube


----------



## Damaged Goods

Fats Domino Valley Of Tears - YouTube


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Furryanimal said:


> Roy Wood Going Down the Road


I don't like reggae, I love it! Thanks for a new tune for me to enjoy! I know of a comedian named Roy Wood Jr but this music is both new and wonderful to me. Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Damaged Goods said:


> Damn near knocked my sox off first time I heard it.
> 
> Warren Smith - Ubangi Stomp - YouTube


I hadn't heard this version but Alice Cooper and Brownsville Station, I've heard them play this. Very nice, thank you!


----------



## Chris P Bacon

I'm listening to this one and I'm also wondering what it is that keeps us more apart than together. Why do you think that we can, or can't, be friends? Share you thoughts and maybe we can both win a new friend! Doesn't cost anything to try, after all!   

All in favor say, "Aye! Want to be friends with you!"   Cheers and happy thoughts to everyone who sees this!


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Furryanimal

Chris P Bacon said:


> I don't like reggae, I love it! Thanks for a new tune for me to enjoy! I know of a comedian named Roy Wood Jr but this music is both new and wonderful to me. Thanks so much for sharing!


You might like this Roy Wood again


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Furryanimal said:


> You might like this Roy Wood again


Thank you! I'll certainly give them a look and a listen! You're very kind to share!


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Chris P Bacon

This one always makes me cry! Good ol' Unca P for your viewing and listening pleasure!


----------



## Chrise

*Love will see us through it all...




*


----------



## Chrise

*My one moment...




*


----------



## Chrise

Chrise said:


> *My one moment...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


12/22/2020 BD


----------



## Tish




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## MarciKS

hey there @CindyLouWho


----------



## CindyLouWho

MarciKS said:


> hey there @CindyLouWho


Hey Miss Marci!


----------



## MarciKS

CindyLouWho said:


> Hey Miss Marci!


How you doin girly?


----------



## CindyLouWho

MarciKS said:


> How you doin girly?


I'm doin....that's about it...
How about you?


----------



## MarciKS

CindyLouWho said:


> I'm doin....that's about it...
> How about you?


Hangin in. Good to see you.


----------



## CindyLouWho

Thanks, likewise.


----------



## Chris P Bacon

This could be my theme song! Could it be yours too?
The Snake Oil Willie Band proudly presents -


----------



## Mat




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Kathleen’s Place

Robert59 said:


> *Tina Turner - Proud Mary (Live)*


----------



## Kathleen’s Place




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Kathleen’s Place

Kathleen’s Place said:


>


My new favorite “get up and move” Christmas song!!! Love it...i sing along,,,dance around...the collapse on the sofa


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Tish




----------



## RiverM55




----------



## peramangkelder

Mary's Boy Child by Harry Belafonte


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly

This song I haven't heard for decades ..yet when I bought it as a teen.. I must have played it until the record was smooth... _hundreds _of times


----------



## Pepper

Can't get this song out of my head.  Michael McDonald, leave me alone!


----------



## Tish




----------



## Knight

best watched on full screen


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Tish




----------



## asp3

Checking out the new Taylor Swift album.  I liked the this song a lot.


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## asp3

MarkinPhx said:


>



I saw her open for James Taylor a little over 2 years ago from the nosebleed seats in ATT Park after my wife won tickets.  She did a great job but the acoustics were strange.


----------



## Chrise

*



*


----------



## Chrise

Beautiful...


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Tish




----------



## Knight

*Don't understand one word but like the beat.





*


----------



## FastTrax

www.teenamarieofficial.com

www.facebook.com/teenamarie/

www.twitter.com/msteenamarie?lang=en

www.instagram.com/teenamarie.tee/?hl=en

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Teena_Marie


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho

MarkinPhx said:


>


.....You read my mind.....I was going to post this song yesterday and you beat me to it! Great minds think alike


----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## MarkinPhx

Furryanimal said:


>


I was listening to a Rolling Stone podcast about the Beatles breakup. Peter Jackson is editing and cleaning up 55 hours of footage from the Let It Be sessions and it's going to change our perception some about the breakup. But that is for another time. One thing I found interesting is that Peter Sellers visited the Beatles a couple of times in the studio and he was one of the rare visitors that the members of the band were in awe of. And apparently the feeling was mutual.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Sassycakes

Growing up Dean's songs were always playing. My Mom loved him. I was lucky enough to get her tickets to see him,and when she did he gave her a kiss. She never forgot that and was soo Thankful I did that for her.


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Tish




----------



## Mat




----------



## asp3

A song and group I am almost 100% sure no one here has ever heard before.  This group has my favorite male/female dual vocals and this song is a good example of their vocal interplay.


----------



## JimBob1952




----------



## Knight

Alexa top rock & roll from 1958


----------



## asp3

Another obscure song that's one of my absolute favorite songs.


----------



## asp3

A great day for music today for me.  Shuffle has brought up a bunch of favorites.


----------



## Tish




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## FastTrax




----------



## Furryanimal

Pick of the pops


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Sassycakes

Every time I hear this song it reminds me of my Dad. The grandchildren would sing it to him all the time. They thought He was too good to be true and he was.


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## asp3

Having a rocking little morning


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## FastTrax

MarciKS said:


>



This one's for you kiddo.

Enjoy.


----------



## SeaBreeze

This very old song just popped into my head today, used to like to sing along with it, I liked the yodelish parts.


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Pepper

@SeaBreeze 
'I Remember You' by Frank Ifield is one of the most important songs of my life!  Nice to see it mentioned.  Very meaningful.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Chrise




----------



## Chrise

Too all...


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Tish




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Kathleen’s Place

Ocean Sounds on Alexa


----------



## FastTrax




----------



## JimBob1952

Favorite rock and roll Christmas song...


----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Tish




----------



## Robert59

The Association - Windy (1967 Ravinia Festival - Highland Park IL )​


----------



## asp3

Listening to a local band's album for the first time.  I saw them last year at a block party and was really impressed but hadn't listened to their album before.






I shared a picture from the show in a favorite photos posting.

https://www.seniorforums.com/thread...-per-day-with-some-details.48974/post-1392437


----------



## Tish




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## SeaBreeze

Pepper said:


> @SeaBreeze
> 'I Remember You' by Frank Ifield is one of the most important songs of my life!  Nice to see it mentioned.  Very meaningful.


An earlier version of the song, a bit before my time, but my Dad was a big fan. (reminder, you can click on the Full Screen icon at bottom right)


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## FastTrax

SeaBreeze said:


> An earlier version of the song, a bit before my time, but my Dad was a big fan. (reminder, you can click on the Full Screen icon at bottom right)



I remember that song. It was pretty cool until my mom "GOD Bless her heart" started singing it in tribute to my dad serving in the Navy. She sang like a squeaky hinge so LORD knows I had to love her.


----------



## SeaBreeze

FastTrax said:


> I remember that song. It was pretty cool until my mom "GOD Bless her heart" started singing it in tribute to my dad serving in the Navy. She sang like a squeaky hinge so LORD knows I had to love her.


She sounds like a sweet person, your dad was lucky to have her.


----------



## Mat




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky

R.I.P. Chad Stuart


----------



## asp3

MarkinPhx said:


>



I didn't know this was a song.  Tullamore Dew is the brand of Irish whiskey that the use in the iconic Irish Coffees at the Buena Vista in San Francisco.


----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Murrmurr




----------



## Tish




----------



## MarkinPhx

asp3 said:


> I didn't know this was a song.  Tullamore Dew is the brand of Irish whiskey that the use in the iconic Irish Coffees at the Buena Vista in San Francisco.


I was a big fan of that album when it came out but completely forgot about it until it popped up as suggestion on You Tube.


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## kburra

Not everyone's cup of tea, but with lights off and eyes closed, very haunting (For me anyway>Laurie Anderson


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Robert59

Jethro Tull - Aqualung (live in London 1977)​


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Robert59

Good Vibrations · By The Beach Boys (Official Music Video)


----------



## Robert59

The Beach Boys - California Girls​


----------



## Robert59

Wouldn't It Be Nice (Remastered)​


----------



## Sassycakes

I'm playing this right now, to get in the mood for Christmas!


----------



## Tish




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Tish




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Robert59

Andrew Lloyd Webber, Sarah Brightman, Steve Harley - The Phantom Of The Opera​


----------



## Robert59

Black or White (Official Video) · By Michael Jackson


----------



## Robert59

Buddy Holly & The Crickets "Peggy Sue" on The Ed Sullivan Show​


----------



## Damaged Goods

South Of The Border (Down Mexico Way) - YouTube

Patsy Cline - She's Got You - 1962. - YouTube


----------



## Damaged Goods

Nothing like a guitar coupled with a honking sax.

Raunchy by Bill Justis 1957 - YouTube


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## rkunsaw




----------



## Robert59

Can't Smile Without You The Carpenters​


----------



## Robert59

Spirit In The Sky​


----------



## Robert59

Melissa Manchester - Don't cry out loud​


----------



## Robert59

After the lovin - Engelbert Humperdinck​


----------



## Robert59

Louis Armstrong "What A Wonderful World" LIVE 1970​


----------



## Robert59

Blueberry Hill​


----------



## Robert59

Hit The Road Jack​


----------



## Robert59

Whitney Houston - I Will Always Love You (Official 4K Video)​


----------



## Robert59

Whitney Houston - Greatest Love Of All (Official Video)​


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Bee

I enjoy listening to anything sung by Johnny Cash.......


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## FastTrax




----------



## MarciKS

FastTrax said:


>


*i like that top video*


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## FastTrax

MarciKS said:


> *i like that top video*





MarciKS said:


>





MarciKS said:


>





MarciKS said:


>



Cool MKS. Likeminded. I always loved Ambient electronica and dystopian music then after seeing an interview when David Gilmour talked about Nick Cave's music I checked it out and it pulled me down into a dark world. RK, AW and HZ lifted me up especially with their awesome videos. You ready for 2021?


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## MarciKS

FastTrax said:


> Cool MKS. Likeminded. I always loved Ambient electronica and dystopian music then after seeing an interview when David Gilmour talked about Nick Cave's music I checked it out and it pulled me down into a dark world. RK, AW and HZ lifted me up especially with their awesome videos. You ready for 2021?


*sometimes that dark place can be very soothing. 

i am ready for 2021 and for this damn virus to be gone already.*


----------



## FastTrax

MarciKS said:


> *sometimes that dark place can be very soothing.
> 
> i am ready for 2021 and for this damn virus to be gone already.*



I feel you Dorothy. Methinks this virus and it's as of late mutations are just the start of the "Ides of March" akin to the new Chinese-Russian butt kissing announcement. Time to really hunker down.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## FastTrax

Furryanimal said:


>


Excellent taste Furry. Is that a retake from the original Wall Concert? I believe that was the last concert before Rogers exit with the completion of the Final Cut album. Roger was the ying and David was the yang of the group but personalities got in the way, shame. Happy New Year my friend.


----------



## Furryanimal

FastTrax said:


> Excellent taste Furry. Is that a retake from the original Wall Concert? I believe that was the last concert before Rogers exit with the completion of the Final Cut album. Roger was the ying and David was the yang of the group but personalities got in the way, shame. Happy New Year my friend.


This is from 2011 I am told( someone posted it on another forum).It’s Rogers Wall tour.
Somewhere on one of these music threads I posted a video of these two in which someone cut together this song from two different concerts.
It is very well done.


----------



## Furryanimal

New Bonnie Tylerhttps://youtu.be/xKWgofpQaCQ
album out in February


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## JimBob1952




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Robert59

Helene Fischer, The Crossed Swords Pipes & Drums- Amazing Grace (Live @Die Helene Fischer Show 2019)​


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## FastTrax

MarciKS said:


>



So U R into chillout. Kool. Two hours to showtime Dorothy. TTFN.


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Mr. Ed




----------



## kburra

Elvis - His Latest Flame Remix - Hot Girls Shuffle Dancing


----------



## JimBob1952

This song is for a better year than the one we just had.


----------



## JimBob1952

kburra said:


> Elvis - His Latest Flame Remix - Hot Girls Shuffle Dancing



The older I get, the better Elvis sounds.


----------



## JimBob1952




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Irwin

One of my goals for 2021 is to listen to more contemporary music. Surely, there must be some good music out there worth listening to.


----------



## MarciKS

Irwin said:


> One of my goals for 2021 is to listen to more contemporary music. Surely, there must be some good music out there worth listening to.


go to youtube and type it in the search bar and start listening to stuff. that's what i do.


----------



## MarciKS

*kicks back & relaxes*


----------



## kburra

Euro & Status Quo - In The Army Now (Remix)


----------



## kburra

Adele - Set Fire To The Rain (Live at The Royal Albert Hall)


----------



## kburra

Ed Sheeran - Thinking Out Loud (Official Music Video)


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Sassycakes

Listening to this song brings back so many memories to


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Robert59

John Williams & Vienna Philharmonic – Williams: “Marion’s Theme” From “Indiana Jones”​


----------



## Robert59

Superman • Main Theme • John Williams​


----------



## Pepper




----------



## 911




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Kathleen’s Place

50’s soul music on alexa


----------



## Robert59

Lovers (from Dream With Me In Concert) · By Jackie Evancho (Official Music Video)


----------



## Robert59

Jackie Evancho: 18-Year-Old STUNNING Opera Singer Is BACK! | AGT Champions​


----------



## MarciKS

Kathleen’s Place said:


> 50’s soul music on alexa


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Kathleen’s Place

This after yesterday’s Mommas Worry posts


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Pepper

While watching TV yesterday afternoon (January 6th, please remember the date forever) this song in my head kept me company:




Don't know why.


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Furryanimal

A great eighties ditty...pretend your name is Keith...


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Sassycakes

This was my brother and his wife's favorite song.


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Pepper

This song has been on my mind all day since leaving off Chrissie Hynde.  It's very hard to stop listening.  Must be OCD


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## JimBob1952

Good to listen to some semi-new stuff every once in a while


----------



## JimBob1952




----------



## JimBob1952

Of course the older stuff still rocks...


----------



## JimBob1952

As does stuff from the 90s


----------



## JimBob1952

And from 2003 I think


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Robert59

Cher - Believe [Official Music Video]​


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## asp3

I just heard this song for the first time and loved it.  I think Neko Case has one of the best voices around and her talent is evident in this song in spades.


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Mr. Ed




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pepper

The latest that can't leave my head:


----------



## Damaged Goods

Barbara Lewis ~ Make Me Your Baby (Stereo) - YouTube


----------



## Tish




----------



## Robert59

Naughty cat disrupts live orchestra concert and steals the show​


----------



## Robert59

Susan Boyle, Michael Ball - A Million Dreams (Official Video)​


----------



## Furryanimal

Good cover


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Pam




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pepper

@hollydolly 
Look at their beautiful faces!  Be still my foolish heart!


----------



## hollydolly

Pepper said:


> @hollydolly
> Look at their beautiful faces!  Be still my foolish heart!


I thought it was a great Video to upload for that very reason, because most of the Beatles videos with them playing 'live' have been removed from youtube.. except old grainy ones... and this is so clear and just as tho' it was  yesterday...


----------



## Pepper

hollydolly said:


> I thought it was a great Video to upload for that very reason, because most of the Beatles videos with them playing 'live' have been removed from youtube.. except old grainy ones... and this is so clear and just as tho' it was  *yesterday.*..


----------



## Lara

I sat on the deck with my daughters, son, and son-in-law 
looking out over the ocean view on a beautiful sunny day 
this past December and this song was on their playlist. 
That would make any music sound better. I just felt so happy.


----------



## Damaged Goods

Wanda Jackson - Hard Headed Woman - YouTube


----------



## Knight

this afternoon for a warm walk in the park.. upbeat to walk faster.

45 min Chuck Berry hits.


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Lara

Damaged Goods said:


> Wanda Jackson - Hard Headed Woman - YouTube


Whoa!!! I had never heard of her. I wasn't expecting that energy and strong voice from a female that long ago. And the piano player in the background reminded me of Jerry Lee Lewis. Good find @Damaged Goods


----------



## Robert59

The Eagles "Hotel California" performed by The Classic Rock Show​


----------



## Furryanimal

Tammy Wynette and KLF


----------



## jet




----------



## Damaged Goods

Lara said:


> Whoa!!! I had never heard of her. I wasn't expecting that energy and strong voice from a female that long ago. And the piano player in the background reminded me of Jerry Lee Lewis. Good find @Damaged Goods


Hey Lara,
Five of her songs hit Billboard's Pop charts and 30 made it to Billboard's country chart.  The best known of her pop hits was probably the wild-and-wooly "Let's Have A Party" from 1960.  She also did a lot of covers including Buddy Holly's stuff as well as rock-a-billy songs.  Some called her "the female Elvis" but that moniker never really caught on widely.

Wanda Jackson - Let's Have a Party - YouTube


----------



## Lara

Damaged Goods said:


> Hey Lara,
> Five of her songs hit Billboard's Pop charts and 30 made it to Billboard's country chart.  The best known of her pop hits was probably the wild-and-wooly "Let's Have A Party" from 1960.  She also did a lot of covers including Buddy Holly's stuff as well as rock-a-billy songs.  Some called her "the female Elvis" but that moniker never really caught on widely.
> 
> Wanda Jackson - Let's Have a Party - YouTube


I'll bet she was a first for women to use her voice from deep within like that and to not be inhibited or feel the need to conform. I was only 10 in 1960 and living in Japan so that's probably why I was unaware of her. 

Janis Joplin said to Dick Cavet that most singers are singing on top of the song but she sings underneath it where all the emotion is. Cavet asked Janis what keeps her going and she said she listens to the band and she'll hear a horn and it will energize her. And then along came Tina Turner...yikes!  Btw, when Janis was asked who of all would she want to watch perform and she said...Tina Turner...no surprise there I guess.


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## JimBob1952

Anybody remember this one-hit wonder?


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## JimBob1952

Suddenly I want to roller skate...


----------



## Furryanimal

The rock version...


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Sassycakes

I was just listening to this song and I had to start dancing with my Husband.


----------



## Gardenlover

Brings back some good memories.


----------



## Gardenlover

Classic.


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Tish

Robert59 said:


> Naughty cat disrupts live orchestra concert and steals the show​


Bless it's cotton socks, so cute.


----------



## Tish




----------



## asp3

A song I love.


----------



## asp3

This song just went from one that I like a lot to a favorite (favorite being my highest rating.)  I've been listening to it for years but something about the way it is sounding today is making me realize just how wonderful I think it is.  It has one of my favorite elements in a song dual female/male vocals and some great music as well.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## asp3

A favorite blast from the past for me from a favorite group since I first heard them in the late 70's.


----------



## Tish




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Mr. Ed




----------



## MarkinPhx

Tish said:


>


I love to go through all the Foo Fighter's live video's on You Tube and watch them do covers like this. Dave Grohl always looks like he is having a blast playing them.


----------



## Mr. Ed




----------



## Mr. Ed




----------



## Mr. Ed




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## asp3

A beautiful song that's a favorite of mine.


----------



## Tish

MarkinPhx said:


> I love to go through all the Foo Fighter's live video's on You Tube and watch them do covers like this. Dave Grohl always looks like he is having a blast playing them.


I am sure he is, they are so very talented.


----------



## Tish




----------



## asp3

A fun punkish rocker from a post punk band.


----------



## asp3

I haven't gone through the process of picking my favorite top 10 songs, but if I were to do so this one would certainly be in the running.  It's got interesting music and great dual female/vocals.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pam




----------



## Dana

Listening to Yanni today: 

*



*


----------



## Sassycakes

One of my favorites,since I saw Nat sing it in person.


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## asp3

Another favorite song from an album I love.


----------



## Tish




----------



## asp3

A song with interesting rhythms and drumming


----------



## Furryanimal

Seventies Classic


----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Tish




----------



## MarkinPhx

This popped up as a recommended video for me to watch tonight. I saw this before a couple of years ago but tonight I watched it and started to cry. We've all been hit by COVID in our own ways but this shows one of the things that is really affecting us as a society (in my opinion) , the chance for random strangers in a setting to bond over something such as sports or music. It doesn't matter ones background or beliefs in this crowd, all that mattered is they experienced a short bonding session over a Queen song and that is a special thing. It is starting to look strange to look at such videos and seeing everyone so close together having a good time.


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## john danson




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## asp3

I'm playing my Spotify Favorite Songs, One Per Artist playlist and this one came up.  It might be in my top 5 or 10 favorite songs.  I absolutely hate the cover of it they used for the TV series Charmed.


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pepper




----------



## Tish




----------



## asp3

Another favorite song of mine.  It was somewhat of a gateway song into more mellow and popular style mainstream music after hearing it back in 2006.  Before that I generally ignored a lot of mainstream style music.


----------



## john danson

.


----------



## Tish




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pepper

@hollydolly
Thank you for the young BGs!  Fantastically wonderful!! 

Robin is So Cute!


----------



## hollydolly

Pepper said:


> @hollydolly
> Thank you for the young BGs!  Fantastically wonderful!!
> 
> Robin is So Cute!


yes he's the real showman of the 3 wasn't he ? ... I love the Bee-gees but my heart lay with Maurice...


----------



## squatting dog




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## asp3

A country song I love with lots of great bluegrass sounds.


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Dana




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Furryanimal

Love this..


----------



## RobinWren

I love this thread, it opens me up to artists that I've never heard of, some of them pretty amazing.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Dana

Having a tea and muffin break and enjoying this:


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## CinnamonSugar




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## john danson




----------



## CinnamonSugar

MarkinPhx said:


>


Boy for a song with the same title, it couldn’t be more different.  Cool


----------



## BertieJean

SeaBreeze said:


>



I love this. Downloading it


----------



## Dana

Feel like dancing?  This will sure get you moving!


----------



## asp3

I love this somewhat rocking song from Suzanne Vega


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## john danson




----------



## Feelslikefar




----------



## Feelslikefar




----------



## CinnamonSugar

Feelslikefar said:


>


That’s *sublime*. Welcome to the forum, @Feelslikefar !


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## FastTrax

I Am Warhol





https://iamwarhol.bandcamp.com/track/comfortably-numb


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## izzy

Harry Styles - Treat people with Kindness


----------



## izzy




----------



## izzy

Furryanimal said:


>


----------



## hollydolly

@izzy there's a new ''waht are you listening to'' thread for 2021 ...  

Here...

https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/time-for-a-what-are-you-listening-to-2021.57013/


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## FastTrax

Sassycakes said:


>



And his daughter Natalie. Thanks for posting this Sassycakes. Brings back memories.


----------



## Robert59

Chitty Chitty Bang Bang - The University of Lancaster Brass Band at UniBrass 2020​


----------



## Robert59

Sonny & Cher - Hits Medley (Live on The Barbara McNair Show, 1970)​


----------



## Robert59

Inside the circle for "Scotland The Brave" during Huntly Pipe Band's 70th Anniversary celebrations​


----------



## Robert59

Military Pipes & Drums march down Edinburgh's Royal Mile [4K/UHD]​


----------



## Bee

I am not a religious person but have always enjoyed this by Johnny Cash.


----------



## Dana




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## JimBob1952

Great song from the Byrds' "Sweetheart of the Rodeo" album


----------



## JimBob1952

More late Byrds


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## FastTrax

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eumir_Deodato


----------



## Feelslikefar

Thanks FastTrax, it's been years since I heard that.
He worked with some of the best in Jazz.
Saw him in concert in the 70's.

Remember putting on the old headphones and listening to this one.


----------



## FastTrax

No problemo. The first time I heard Deodato was at one of my older sisters houses and I played the 45 on the 78 setting and it sent me out into space. It's serious enough on 45 but on 78 it's otherworldly. Never got the opportunity to see him in concert though. Enjoy your weekend.


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## FastTrax

Furryanimal said:


>



That's a "LOT" of people. I don't even think Pink Floyd had that many fans at the Italy concert on some kind of floating island stage. Stay safe.


----------



## FastTrax

www.hanszimmer.com

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hans_Zimmer

www.benjaminwallfisch.com

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Benjamin_Wallfisch


----------



## Furryanimal

FastTrax said:


> That's a "LOT" of people. I don't even think Pink Floyd had that many fans at the Italy concert on some kind of floating island stage. Stay safe.


Glastonbury attracts thousands to it’s several stages.Sadly off for the second year running.Hope it’s back next year.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Gardenlover

Guess I'm in a different mood tonight.


----------



## Gardenlover

Guess I'm in a different mood tonight X2 -  these both just popped into my head from the past.


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Tommie40

April Wine ~ You Won't Dance With Me (1977)​


----------



## Tommie40

April Wine - Oowatanite​


----------



## Tommie40

April Wine - Tonite is a Wonderful Time to Fall in Love​


----------



## Tommie40

TURN ME LOOSE (1980)​


----------



## Tommie40

Cool Change​


----------



## Tommie40

Chilliwack - Arms Of Mary​


----------



## FastTrax

www.remhq.com

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Losing_My_Religion

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/R.E.M


----------



## Tommie40

Cowboy Junkies - Misguided Angel​


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## JimBob1952




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Tommie40

Love Is​


----------



## Tommie40

Blue Rodeo - "Bad Timing"​


----------



## Tommie40

Blue Rodeo - Try​


----------



## Tommie40

Blue Rodeo - "Lost Together"​


----------



## Tommie40

Blue Rodeo - "Hasn't Hit Me Yet"​


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tommie40

.


----------



## Tommie40

Serena Ryder - Weak in the Knees​


----------



## Tommie40

Luba - Everytime I See Your Picture​


----------



## Tommie40

Somewhere over the Rainbow​


----------



## Tommie40

Streetheart - Look In Your Eyes​


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Tommie40

The Beatles - Everyday Chemistry (Full Album)​


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## SilentSoul




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## SilentSoul




----------



## SilentSoul




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## RiverM55




----------



## oldman




----------



## hellomimi

I'm learning to sing songs in different languages. I've learned English, Tagalog, Cebuano, Spanish, French songs. I'm studying Italian now and found this song with lovely melody ~ Qualche Stupido


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## horseless carriage




----------



## Dana




----------



## SetWave

horseless carriage said:


>


My dad was a musician and I grew up listening to the big bands. I love this stuff!


----------



## SetWave




----------



## Robert59

Massed Pipes & Drums Highland Fundraising at Dunrobin Castle arrival 2019


----------



## SetWave

" . . . Why are you running awaaaaayyyyy????


----------



## SetWave




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## SetWave




----------



## oldman

hollydolly said:


>


Big fan of ELO and especially Jeff Lynne.


----------



## squatting dog




----------



## SetWave




----------



## oldman

Here is an underrated singer:


----------



## MarkinPhx

My dad turned 91 today. When I called him, I had to remind him that it was his birthday and he was 91. He was surprised at the 91 part !. Eddie Arnold is his favorite artists and they did become friends starting back when my dad was the manager of the Phoenix Symphony and brought Eddie Arnold in to do pop concerts. So in honor of my dad I am playing a couple of Eddie Arnold songs that will always remind me of my dad.


----------



## Pinky

MarkinPhx said:


> My dad turned 91 today. When I called him, I had to remind him that it was his birthday and he was 91. He was surprised at the 91 part !. Eddie Arnold is his favorite artists and they did become friends starting back when my dad was the manager of the Phoenix Symphony and brought Eddie Arnold in to do pop concerts. So in honor of my dad I am playing a couple of Eddie Arnold songs that will always remind me of my dad.


@MarkinPhx 
Happy Birthday to your dear Dad. My father liked Eddie Arnold songs too.


----------



## Feelslikefar




----------



## SetWave




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## SeaBreeze

MarkinPhx said:


> My dad turned 91 today. When I called him, I had to remind him that it was his birthday and he was 91. He was surprised at the 91 part !. Eddie Arnold is his favorite artists and they did become friends starting back when my dad was the manager of the Phoenix Symphony and brought Eddie Arnold in to do pop concerts. So in honor of my dad I am playing a couple of Eddie Arnold songs that will always remind me of my dad.


Happy Birthday to your dad, Mark.  Sending love, hugs and best wishes to you both.


----------



## SetWave

So corny. So cheesy. So lame. BUT the best piece of surf music ever composed!  A true classic.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## hollydolly

A rare 'live' footage of John Lennon...Imagine


----------



## SetWave




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## SetWave




----------



## Dana

_One of my favourites...




_


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MrPants




----------



## SetWave




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SetWave




----------



## Furryanimal

Infected Mushroom-Converting Vegetarians 2


----------



## Pink Biz

*featuring dizzy gillespie !*


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Feelslikefar




----------



## Feelslikefar




----------



## SetWave




----------



## hollydolly

Bobby died in 2016 , this was him live in 2010...


----------



## hollydolly

What a line-up...Eric Clapton, Paul McCartney, Ringo Starr, Jeff Lynne, Albert Lee, Billy Preston Dhani Harrison.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly

My absolute favourite...


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## SetWave




----------



## SetWave

"It's a dirty job but someone's got to do it."


----------



## Feelslikefar

Inspiration from another thread.
I've met a lot of these in life.

"Some people's hot
Some people's cold
Some people's not very
Swift to behold
Some people do it
Some see right through it
Some wear pajamas
If only they knew it

The pajama people are boring me to pieces
Feel like I am wasting my time
They all got flannel up 'n down 'em
A little trap-door back aroun' 'em
An' some cozy little footies on their mind "


----------



## Robert59

Mustang Sally by Wilson Pickett​


----------



## SetWave




----------



## Feelslikefar

There were three bands in my High School that played for school dances.
One was 'Love's Special Delivery' which best song was a cover of 'Mustang Sally'.
( Named after the local Bread bakery in Hawaii )

The other was 'Piper's Orange Tree' which did the top 40 hits.

( Take the first letters from the band's names and that tells you something about the 60's in Hawaii ).

The band I played in (Bass) was 'Golden Days in Grandpa's Garden' and we just played Jam music,
like the Grateful Dead. Our first letters didn't make any sense, so it kept people guessing.

Good Times.


----------



## SetWave

"Joe's Garage" for Feelslikefar


----------



## Feelslikefar

Happy Hour at our house.

A couple by the SANT ANDREU JAZZ Band.
Nice to see young folks still playing the Classics.


----------



## SetWave




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Gary O'

This did it for me this fine morn;


----------



## SetWave




----------



## SetWave




----------



## SetWave




----------



## Pepper

The following is the latest song I can't get out of my head.  Go Away!


----------



## SetWave




----------



## SetWave




----------



## SetWave




----------



## Old&InTheWay




----------



## hollydolly

This is stuck in my head... my DD's chihuahua  is called Pixie but my o/h insists on calling her Pikachu .. and this song  Peek-a-boo..keeps going ear-worming me   whenever they are here as they were today ( dd and dogs)...


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## SetWave




----------



## SetWave




----------



## Furryanimal

The Royal Marines


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## SetWave




----------



## SetWave




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Lara

I found myself singing this oldie while cooking dinner tonight with a happy heart
Baked salmon, sweet potato, fresh asparagus, and a little Cabernet


----------



## Pam




----------



## Sassycakes

My husband has been playing this all day and singing it to me. He is trying to make points with me because it's my name.


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SetWave




----------



## SetWave




----------



## JimBob1952




----------



## SetWave




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## SetWave




----------



## SetWave




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## SetWave




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## SetWave




----------



## Chris21E

Hopefully...Chrise now Chris31E


----------



## asp3

A really fun cover of a bubblegum song I heard earlier today.


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## hollydolly

Furryanimal said:


>


what was this one Furry, says it's not available...


----------



## asp3

A rather enjoyable song from a group I heard for the first time today.


----------



## SetWave




----------



## asp3

An interesting song


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Feelslikefar

One of those 'smooth' California groups with a 24 year old Michael McDonald.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Chris21E

If my previous profile is still accessible I'm chrise now Chris21E
Love this song after everything, still have hope


----------



## Robert59

Vogue · Madonna (Official Music Video)


----------



## Chris21E

Great...


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## SetWave

Things are movin' fast and I will eventually be on my way . . .


----------



## SetWave




----------



## Lara

Willie Nelson...On The Sunny Side


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## rkunsaw




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Sassycakes

I love. Jay and the Americans


----------



## asp3

A fun favorite song from the late 80's






The video version has sound effects from the movie, there's another version from the EP without the sound effects.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pam




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## JimBob1952




----------



## SetWave

My son loved this song when he was a little guy.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## JimBob1952




----------



## JimBob1952

Almost insanely catchy song...


----------



## asp3

Fun little one from the guys from New York


----------



## Lara

Little Richard song "The Girl Can't Help it" starring a Jayne Mansfield movie clip.
@Meanderer posted the Mike Douglas Show over in his "Around The Bend" thread so I went to
find a clip of Little Richard singing his song and found this...
Those were the days  1956.






...and this was me in 1956


----------



## SetWave




----------



## Keesha




----------



## SetWave




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## JimBob1952




----------



## JimBob1952




----------



## JimBob1952




----------



## JimBob1952




----------



## JimBob1952




----------



## Feelslikefar

Just cause it's Friday Afternoon, I'm puttin' on my Boogie Shoes...


----------



## SetWave




----------



## SetWave




----------



## SetWave




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal

hollydolly said:


> what was this one Furry, says it's not available...


I Don’t know.....tried several different VPN locations.Won’t play!
this is good


----------



## SetWave




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SetWave




----------



## Pinky




----------



## MarkinPhx

This song was released as a single 49 years ago tomorrow. This is a Jackson Brown quote reflecting on Glenn Frey pushing him to finish writing the song 

"I knew Glenn Frey from playing these clubs - we kept showing up at the same clubs and singing on the open-mic nights. Glenn happened to come by to say 'Hi,' and to hang around when I was in the studio, and I showed him the beginnings of that song, and he asked if I was going to put it on my record and I said it wouldn't be ready in time. He said 'well, we'll put it on, we'll do it,' 'cause he liked it," Browne explained. "But it wasn't finished, and he kept after me to finish it, and finally offered to finish it himself. And after a couple of times when I declined to have him finish my song, I said, 'all right.' I finally thought, 'This is ridiculous. Go ahead and finish it. Do it.' And he finished it in spectacular fashion. And, what's more, arranged it in a way that was far superior to what I had written."


----------



## Keesha

SeaBreeze said:


>


I LOVE this song.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## SetWave




----------



## SetWave




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Dana




----------



## SetWave




----------



## JimBob1952

Anyone remember this album?  The plastic on the album was sort of a mud/camouflage design, and the album cover folded out.  And the music inside was great!


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## 911

If this song doesn't get you up and moving, you may be dead. Better check your vitals.


----------



## 911

*Pet Shop Boys:





*


----------



## jet




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Dana




----------



## JimBob1952




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SetWave




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## SetWave




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Furryanimal

Soul Coaxing -Vocal version


----------



## SetWave

MarkinPhx said:


>


I read once that Michael Stipe hates this song. Not surprised. He always has struck me as a self-absorbed downer. Writes great songs, though.


----------



## MarkinPhx

SetWave said:


> I read once that Michael Stipe hates this song. Not surprised. He always has struck me as a self-absorbed downer. Writes great songs, though.


I read they wanted to come up with a song that sounded like a bubblegum type of band from the sixties and came up with this. I think they did a pretty good job with it and Kate Pierson added a lot to the fun  I agree about Michael Stipe but he has written amazing things.


----------



## SetWave




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## SetWave




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## SetWave




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## SetWave




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## squatting dog

The best tribute to Norma Jean (before she became  Marilyn Monroe) I've found.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## JimBob1952




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Bee




----------



## Bee




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly

Then....






Now...


----------



## MarkinPhx

Dedicated to my new great niece Caroline, born at 6:08 this morning.


----------



## hollydolly

Congratulations @MarkinPhx at less than a day old she's already beautiful....


----------



## CindyLouWho

MarkinPhx said:


> Dedicated to my new great niece Caroline, born at 6:08 this morning.
> View attachment 164420


Aww....look...at...her.
She's very sweet, Mark.


----------



## CindyLouWho

CindyLouWho said:


>


Hey, I just realized something.......isn't that Courtney Cox from the show, Friends, who he has come up on stage in the video?
Maybe you all knew that, but I just noticed, decades later.


----------



## hollydolly

CindyLouWho said:


> Hey, I just realized something.......isn't that Courtney Cox from the show, Friends, who he has come up on stage in the video?
> Maybe you all new that, but I just noticed, decades later.


yes it's her...


----------



## CindyLouWho

hollydolly said:


> yes it's her...


.....what a revelation....where the heck have I been!
Good to know, thanks Holly.


----------



## MarkinPhx

CindyLouWho said:


> Hey, I just realized something.......isn't that Courtney Cox from the show, Friends, who he has come up on stage in the video?
> Maybe you all new that, but I just noticed, decades later.


That video sparked my "crush" on her..lol.


----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze

MarkinPhx said:


> Dedicated to my new great niece Caroline, born at 6:08 this morning.
> View attachment 164420


So precious!   Congratulations, and thanks for sharing that sweet photo of her.


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Robert59

John Williams & Vienna Philharmonic – Williams: Imperial March (from “Star Wars”)


----------



## Feelslikefar

Oh, how true...


----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Feelslikefar

One of the 'Rat Pack' I always wanted to see live.


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## jet




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## jet




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Furryanimal

Dennis deYoung(Styx)-Isle of Misanthrope (2021)


----------



## jet




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Gary O'

This may be the 2nd time I've posted this one

Can nay be helpt


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## jet




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Sassycakes

*This is so true  . Even though Elvis has been gone over 40yrs I will always remember him and his voice.*


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Gary O'

ChrisRea is wunna my favs
So's this tune


----------



## Gary O'

This one sends me back

...back when I met the lady of my life


----------



## Furryanimal

Cilla sings The Beatles




1970 release


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Gary O'

Talk about goin' back.....

Where were you when this song happened?


----------



## Furryanimal

stayingAlive


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Sassycakes

*I fell in love with this song after I saw Rod Stewart sing it in person.*


----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Gary O'

Went to see *Porgy and Bess* a couple decades ago
The cast was spectacular 

Fell in love with that play
and all the songs

This one stays with me long after its done;


----------



## Paco Dennis

The Tokens - The Lion Sleeps Tonight​


----------



## jet




----------



## jet




----------



## jet




----------



## Paco Dennis

Martha Reeves & The Vandellas ~ Heat Wave  (1963)​


----------



## Pinky




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Robert59

24 Y.O. Better Than WHITNEY HOUSTON??? Ashley Williams AMAZING SURPRISE! or NO?​


----------



## Feelslikefar




----------



## Feelslikefar




----------



## jet




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Furryanimal

Pongo_Joe-Positively 4th Street


----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## hollydolly

Furryanimal said:


>


Never heard that version before...gotta admit I prefer the Troggs version


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Furryanimal

hollydolly said:


> Never heard that version before...gotta admit I prefer the Troggs version


So did everyone!


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## timoc




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Furryanimal

Theme One-George Martin
Which was actually the first tune played on radio one...not Flowers In the Rain!


----------



## hollydolly

Furryanimal said:


> Theme One-George Martin
> Which was actually the first tune played on radio one...not Flowers In the Rain!


yes but flowers in the rain was the first Record played on radio one  because Theme One was the opening and closing theme on R1 & R2.. although a record was ultimately released


----------



## Gary O'

Bought a pair of flip flops yesterday

Of course this song came to mind


----------



## Sassycakes

I was just listening to the guys that lived in my neighborhood when I was growing up. They really lived near me and Bobby even married my sister's friend from school. They were all really cute. Oh, the memories.


----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Sassycakes

When my daughter was 12yrs old she got to meet and have lunch with Frankie. Then when she saw the movie Grease it became her favorite movie,


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Gary O'

Mellow is good

Anytime


----------



## JimBob1952

I've heard this song twice on the radio this week.  I'd forgotten how good it is.  Why are there no new songs like this?


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## oldman

Sassycakes said:


> I was just listening to the guys that lived in my neighborhood when I was growing up. They really lived near me and Bobby even married my sister's friend from school. They were all really cute. Oh, the memories.


You lived in South Philly?


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Sassycakes

*I was dating a boy that lived on my street when I was growing up. We dated from when I was 12yrs old and he was 13 yrs old and he would sing this to me all the time. I broke up with him when I met a boy I instantly fell in love with and got married to when I was 20yrs old. Today I got an email from my old boyfriend. He sent me this song. I guess he got my email from mutual friends. I was shocked when I saw he sent it to me.*


----------



## Sassycakes

oldman said:


> You lived in South Philly?


*Yes, I was born and raised in South Philly until 3 yrs ago when me and my husband moved to the suburbs to be near my daughter and her family.*


----------



## jet




----------



## jet




----------



## JimBob1952

88 years old with a new album out....


----------



## JimBob1952

don't know why I enjoy this one as much as I do...


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## timoc




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx

Another gem from "Daryl's House"


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pepper

This is the End, my friend..............


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## SmoothSeas

Currently listening to a Smithsonian compilation of Cole Porter tunes...


----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Sassycakes

This song always makes me cry.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## rkunsaw




----------



## rkunsaw




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Sassycakes

My favorite song


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## timoc




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tom 86

I love Chuck Berry.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Tom 86

I love this song. Sons of the Pioneers "Cool Water"


----------



## Tom 86

THE OAK RIDGE BOYS - Elvira​


----------



## Tom 86

Johnny Cash - One Piece At A Time


----------



## 911




----------



## 911




----------



## 911




----------



## 911




----------



## 911




----------



## 911




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Paco Dennis

Chris P Bacon said:


>


  I loved the song and it's the first time I have heard Junior Brown. WOW! He is GREAT. It reminded me of a young man I taught guitar to about 45 years ago. This music is that old Rock-a-Billy sound. Derek was so talented I gave him two lessons, and told him he was ready to learn on his own what he wanted to play. He now has 4 million, and is very active in keeping Rock-a-Billy music alive.

Here is Junior at Deke's annual guitar festival.






This Derek doing his thing.


----------



## Tom 86

Heartaches By the Number


----------



## Tom 86

Grandpa Jones - Any Ol' Time


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Paco Dennis said:


> I loved the song and it's the first time I have heard Junior Brown. WOW! He is GREAT. It reminded me of a young man I taught guitar to about 45 years ago. This music is that old Rock-a-Billy sound. Derek was so talented I gave him two lessons, and told him he was ready to learn on his own what he wanted to play. He now has 4 million, and is very active in keeping Rock-a-Billy music alive.
> 
> Here is Junior at Deke's annual guitar festival.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Derek doing his thing.


Thanks for sharing that. It looks as though that guitar is in good hands now! I like all different styles and kinds of music but Rockabilly is especially fun to listen to and Junior Brown is one of my favorites. I'm glad knowing that you liked him too. I'll look for more songs from Derek too! Thanks again!


----------



## Tom 86

1957 Elvis Presley - Peace in the valley - Ed Sullivan Show​


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## SeaBreeze

Whenever I read a post by our dear friend @oldiebutgoody, I think of this song, had to finally post it.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## oldiebutgoody

SeaBreeze said:


> Whenever I read a post by our dear friend @oldiebutgoody, I think of this song, had to finally post it.






You have *GREAT *taste !!!


----------



## Gary O'

Joe and that sax.......ooooooh.....yeaaaaaaah


----------



## Gary O'

Took myself back a ways.....too long.....too damn long


----------



## Bee




----------



## Bee




----------



## timoc

Brilliant film, and Ron Moody made the part of Fagin his very own.


----------



## timoc




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Furryanimal

an amazing version of this!
full list of musicians on you tube.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## hollydolly

14 year old Norwegian Girl.. sings Jim Reeves.. Welcome to my world...


----------



## hollydolly

Can you believe only 12 years old when she sang this?... wow!!


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Gary O'

Joe is still in my shop

No complaints


----------



## Gary O'

Sade snuck into the shop today

I remember when I first heard her

In some club

Felt the urge to dance

Started to involuntarily gyrate
My buddy said......*SIT..... DOWN*.!...and never do that again

Sat back in a dark corner
sipping my drink

Gal comes up and asks me to dance
My buddy told her I go into convulsions if I dance

He was a good friend


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Sassycakes

I needed some DeanToday


----------



## oldiebutgoody




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Llynn




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## oldiebutgoody

Pink Biz said:


>





I well remember when Stevie Ray Vaughan was killed in a helicopter crash late August, 1990.  Bonnie was scheduled for a concert in St Paul, MN the next day and she was in such grief that she nearly cancelled the show.  But instead, she put on the greatest concert of her career. I was there and it remains the greatest live concert I have ever seen.


----------



## Sassycakes

Growing up I loved this song.


----------



## Tom 86




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Tom 86

Oldies Country from the '50s & '60s.


----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## hollydolly

Tom 86 said:


> Oldies Country from the '50s & '60s.


here you are Tom... a couple of hours playlist ....


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Mitch86

This is my all time favorite:


----------



## Tom 86

hollydolly said:


> here you are Tom... a couple of hours playlist ....


Thank you I got it bookmarked.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## MarkinPhx

RIP Dusty Hill


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Chris P Bacon

I’m not *Better Than Ezra* but these guys are


----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## CAKCy

Raw reality....


----------



## Jennina




----------



## CAKCy

Soothing, Passionate, Intensely Emotional...


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Lara

Just Ease on Down, Ease on Down the Road...

Diana Ross and Michael Jackson


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tom 86

Elvis.  Polk Salad Annie.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Paco Dennis

lyrics in English
To dance the Bamba,
to dance the Bamba,
one needs a bit of grace.
A bit of grace for me, for you,
now come on, come on,
now come on, come on,
for you I'll be, for you I'll be, for you I'll be.

I'm not a sailor,
I'm not a sailor, I'm a captain.
I'm a captain, I'm a captain.
Bamba, bamba,
bamba, bamba,
bamba, bamba, bam...

To dance the Bamba,
to dance the Bamba,
one needs a bit of grace.
A bit of grace for me, for you,
now come on, come on.

Rrrraa-ha-haa...

To dance the Bamba,
to dance the Bamba,
one needs a bit of grace.
A bit of grace for me, for you,
now come on, come on,
now come on, come on,
for you I'll be, for you I'll be, for you I'll be.

Bamba, bamba,
bamba, bamba,
bamba, bamba...
https://lyricstranslate.com/en/la-bamba-bamba.html-1


----------



## Pinky




----------



## Jennina

Have you guys seen the literal video of "You're Beautiful" by James Blunt?  It's funnier if you know the song.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## CAKCy




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Paco Dennis

CAKCy said:


>


Thank you for posting this...It Jump started my day...with a few tears of love.


----------



## Paco Dennis

Jennina said:


> Have you guys seen the literal video of "You're Beautiful" by James Blunt?  It's funnier if you know the song.



I loved it! Great post!!!  Oh...for those not familiar with the original..here it is\


----------



## CAKCy

Paco Dennis said:


> Thank you for posting this...It Jump started my day...with a few tears of love.



I guess I'm not the only crazy romantic around, huh...


----------



## Jennina

Paco Dennis said:


> I loved it! Great post!!!  Oh...for those not familiar with the original..here it is\


You might enjoy this one, too. Literal video of  Making Love Out of Nothing at All by Air Supply. 

YouTube has taken down some of the funniest ones.


----------



## Pinky

oops


----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc

Pinky said:


> oops


Who sings that, Pinky?


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pinky

Interesting bio, if you're interested:




https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sixto_Rodriguez


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Paco Dennis

Pinky said:


> Interesting bio, if you're interested:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sixto_Rodriguez


  Pinky!!!!!!!!  What a tremendous discovery., and I mean both yours and this forgotten for dead genius!!!! I am blown away by this story. I never liked Dylan that much, his nasal voice and aloof attitude (shy?) Hmmmm, BUT Sixto is so good at singing and expressing his feelings , again I am blown away. I am going to compile all the songs I can find of his. Thank you MUCHO for this post!


----------



## Paco Dennis

Just ran across this bit of Rock 'N Roll history. I started wondering if the Byrds copied their name from the Beatles ( not exactly but the idea ). So I googled it. 

_"In October 1964, Dickson recruited mandolin player Chris Hillman as the Jet Set's bassist. ... Two weeks later, during a Thanksgiving dinner at Tickner's house, the Jet Set decided to rename themselves as "*The Byrds*", a moniker that retained the theme of flight and also echoed the deliberate misspelling of the Beatles.

Then McGuinn came up with B-Y-R-D-S. Dickson loved it because it had the magic "B" sound as in Beatles and Bobby. He *thought little girls liked the "B" names because they felt less threatened by them*. So the group was called "the Byrds”."
_
Yep!


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Furryanimal

Y wawr yn torri The dawn is breaking
Mae'r tyndra yn esgyn The tension mounting
Fy nghyned yn aros My fate is waiting
Rwy'n barod i'r siwrne I'm ready for the journey

Henuriad yn galw The elders are calling
O fore tan nôs For morning 'til night
Maen't yn aros am yr aberth Awaiting the sacrifice
A fydd i'w rhoi rhyddhad To give them freedom

Chorus: Chorus:
Yn gynnar yn y bore Early in the morning
Lleisiau yn fy ngalw Voices are a-calling
Yr amser wedi cyrraedd The time has come
Ac mae'n rhiad i'm fynd And I must go
(2x) (2x)

Y wawr yn torri The dawn is breaking
Mae'r tyndra yn esgyn The tension mounting
Fy nghyned yn aros My fate is waiting
Rwy'n barod i'r siwrne I'm ready for the journey

Wedi treilio amryw flwyddyn Many a year have I spent
Paratoi am yr eiliad hon Preparing for this moment
Er mwyn rhoi fy nghorff mewn offrwm I offer my body
I'r Derwyddon For the Druids

Henuriad yn galw The elders are calling
O fore tan nôs For morning 'til night
Maen't yn aros am yr aberth Awaiting the sacrifice
A fydd i'w rhoi rhyddhad To give them freedom

(Chorus 2x) (Chorus 2x)

Yn gynnar yn y bore Early in the morning
Lleisiau yn fy ngalw Voices are a-calling
Yr amser wedi cyrraedd The time has come
Ac mae'n rhiad i'm fynd And I must go


----------



## timoc

A touch of class.


----------



## Llynn




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Pinky

Just a cute catchy tune to uplift the spirits


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Pinky said:


> Just a cute catchy tune to uplift the spirits


Nice, very nice! A song about YOU!


----------



## Pinky

Chris P Bacon said:


> Nice, very nice! A song about YOU!


Awww shucks, thanx!


----------



## timoc

Another touch of class. 

Misty......


----------



## timoc




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## hollydolly

Cliff Richard age 80.....


----------



## Pinky




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Gary O'

This guy has been wunna my faves for a couple decades

He's playing in my shop today

...and this song is my favorite

His gritty voice really comes thru

The song starts slow, and builds


----------



## Furryanimal

Gary O' said:


> This guy has been wunna my faves for a couple decades
> 
> He's playing in my shop today
> 
> ...and this song is my favorite
> 
> His gritty voice really comes thru
> 
> The song starts slow, and builds


The M25 was completed in 1986 and ceremonially opened by Margaret Thatcher, the then Prime Minister. Traffic levels on the M25 are such that it is often referred to as Britain's largest car park, and was the inspiration for Chris Rea's hit single 'The Road to Hell' - "this ain't no technological freeway, this is the road to hell".


----------



## Mitch86

I like this one:


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Gary O' said:


> This guy has been wunna my faves for a couple decades
> 
> He's playing in my shop today
> 
> ...and this song is my favorite
> 
> His gritty voice really comes thru
> 
> The song starts slow, and builds


He really is good! I first heard his song, Workin’ On It way back when, been a fan ever since! This one’s great too! I applaud your choice!


----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## carouselsilver




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## timoc




----------



## Della

I keep skipping over the threads about Afghanistan.  I suddenly realized that after all we've been going through over the last few years, I have the apolitical blues.


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Paco Dennis

Pentazz Europa​
*Feat. Paco Dennis - guitar*
Album: Pentazz
In 1985 I played guitar in a fusion/cover band named Pentazz. We all had "day time jobs, and we were doin' alright". We were booked about 7 times a month in Columbia, Mo. "Europa" is one of Santana's most popular compositions and it reached the top in the Spanish Singles Chart in July 1976.

https://audiomack.com/paco-dennis/song/europa


----------



## hollydolly

That's a great rendition of ''Europa'' @Paco Dennis ...super job, to get into the Spanish charts. with it...


----------



## Jennina

I don't get why a lot of people hate Nickelback


----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Furryanimal

R.I.P Charlie Watts


----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Paco Dennis

YUNGBLUD weird!​
*Feat. Machine Gun Kelly*
*






https://audiomack.com/yungblud/album/weird-expanded*


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Shero




----------



## Irwin

I've been on a ZZ Top kick recently. I'm convinced that Billy Gibbons was a genius! He may still be, but his best work was when he was in his 20s.


----------



## Tom 86




----------



## hollydolly

Tom 86 said:


>


Ooooh I adore Celtic Thunder, it's a shame they change the line -up and the name so much I can't keep track of who they are this week... lol.. but the sad thing of all is missing Big George Donaldson.. who died 7 years ago  at just mid 40's...


----------



## hollydolly

In remembrance of George Donaldson


----------



## SeaBreeze

Jennina said:


> I don't get why a lot of people hate Nickelback


I don't get it either, a lot of people like the group.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Pinky said:


>


Super cool, love it.....thanks.


----------



## Jennina

I'd post "Animals" but it might get censored


----------



## Jennina

SeaBreeze said:


> I don't get it either, a lot of people like the group.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jennina said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd post "Animals" but it might get censored
> 
> 
> 
> Ooops! That was meant for you.
Click to expand...


----------



## Furryanimal

bet you expect a screaming women......think again.


----------



## Paco Dennis

Yebba "Boomerang"​






https://audiomack.com/yebbasmith/song/boomerang


----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86

Home Free - Flowers On the Wall​


----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Paco Dennis

The Moving Stills "Waste My Time"​





https://audiomack.com/themovingstills/song/waste-my-time


----------



## hollydolly

@Tom 86 , I luuuurve Home Free,  they're another band that keeps changing their line-up and name, hard to keep up with them, but this was the very first song I heard of theirs, and loved them ever since..


----------



## Tom 86

Hollydolly, I didn't notice that till now.


----------



## Tom 86




----------



## timoc




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Gary O'

Got some Al Green goin'

cut them lights


----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Chris P Bacon

I really like this song a lot!!


----------



## Shero




----------



## oldpop




----------



## Chris P Bacon

oldpop said:


>


Can’t recall hearing that one before but thanks for putting it out there so I can say that I have now! Nice, very nice!


----------



## oldpop

> Chris P Bacon
Here is another by them. You may have heard this one. It was one of the few by them that hit the radio.


----------



## oldpop




----------



## Chris P Bacon

oldpop said:


> > Chris P Bacon
> Here is another by them. You may have heard this one. It was one of the few by them that hit the radio.


Oh yes, very familiar with this one but it’s been a while since I heard it last. Thank you and welcome to SeniorForums!


----------



## Chris P Bacon

oldpop said:


>


Another oldie but definitely a goodie! I’ve loved this one from the first time I heard it!


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## JimBob1952




----------



## Chris P Bacon

hollydolly said:


>


Truly, what _does_ become of the broken-hearted?


----------



## Tom 86




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Jackie23




----------



## Shero

My favourite song fromNew Zealand. The people of New Zealand say it is their 2nd national anthem


----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon

Ottawa Yo - About Ivan


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## oldpop




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Furryanimal

Old Grey Whistle Test 50 years old September 21st


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Sassycakes

As usual, I am in an Elvis mood.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## fatboy

funky guitarist, "Buckethead".


----------



## Shero

My granddaughter and I were singing this on zoom last night


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## oldpop




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## palides2021




----------



## palides2021

I love the music and the words. Relaxes me.


----------



## Sassycakes

It's funny I was just listening to this song and the memories it brought back. I was about 11yrs old and a boy took me to see this movie. I remember crying my eyes out when Elvis died in it. I remember how hard I squeezed the boy's arm that took me to see it. Sadly I can't remember the boy's name that took me.


----------



## Knight

Learning from the TV program the Voice I've a new appreciation for how songs are sung.

Dolly Parton's "I'll always love you" was great but even Dolly said Whitney Huston's version was better.

That brings me to the horrible version Long Tall Sally by Pat Boone
my wife programed in my ipod for our morning walk.

Little Richard





Pat Boone


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## palides2021

Love this song! Very poetic and so true!


----------



## palides2021

Great, soft music in the background when I study..


----------



## palides2021

I like to listen to different international music. It's a nice way to escape the doldrums and dream a little...


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Hm. Guess I'm not exactly relevant, but I'm actually listening to Wynton Marsalis perform the _Haydn Trumpet_ Concerto in E  Flat Major on my HD radio. Yes. Radio. It's a little portable that I take out to the patio while I sit and contemplate...something.

What else do I like? Don Willilams (Lord, I Hope This Day Is Good), Crystal Gale (When I Dream), Jessi Coulter (I'm Not Lisa).

Looks like I'm living in the past. Am I the only one who likes classical and country?


----------



## hollydolly

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Hm. Guess I'm not exactly relevant, but I'm actually listening to Wynton Marsalis perform the _Haydn Trumpet_ Concerto in E  Flat Major on my HD radio. Yes. Radio. It's a little portable that I take out to the patio while I sit and contemplate...something.
> 
> What else do I like? Don Willilams (Lord, I Hope This Day Is Good), Crystal Gale (When I Dream), Jessi Coulter (I'm Not Lisa).
> 
> Looks like I'm living in the past. Am I the only one who likes classical and country?


I like a little classical, mainly popular classical... but I'm a huge country fan..... ( old country not new) ..and I agree, When I dream by CG is fabulous she sings it with such feeling.... Don Williams I could listen to him singing the phone book...  Not a big fan of Jessi Coulter tbh..but that's because I had a pash for Waylon..lol


----------



## hollydolly

Incidentally we do also have a Country and Folk thread  here on the forum for anyone who likes it...

Find it here...

https://www.seniorforums.com/thread...ntry-songs-and-music-old-and-new.8798/page-27


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

@hollydolly I don't like the heavy funereal classical stuff one bit. But Mozart, Vivaldi, Telemann, von Weber...and so many others. 

I didn't know there was a country/folk thread. Thanks for the link. I don't like the *new* country, either.

Don Williams? Sigh. Smooth-as-silk. Yup. He could sing the phone book, and I'd still swoon

You do know that Crystal Gayle and Loretta Lynn are sisters, right?

And Jessi Coulter. My, my, having the hots for Waylon is a p*ss poor excuse for not liking her. Shame on you!


----------



## hollydolly

oh yes is there anyone in the western world who doesn't know Crystal and Loretta are sisters.. did you know that Crystal 's real name is Brenda and it was Loretta who suggested the name Crystal...

.. as for Jessi C... errm.. admittedly I just don't like her voice, .. never have , but  I can just about bear to listen to Storms Never Last with her duetting with Waylon...  altho'  I'd rather listen to anyone_ else_ singing it..like Lucille Starr..boy,  does she belt it out...


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Feelslikefar




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Trila

squatting dog said:


>


OMG...I had forgotten about this song!!   I've always been a Harry Chapin fan!


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## SmoothSeas

sitting here mourning the fact that this hemisphere is swinging farther from the sun...







​


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Sassycakes

I'm in the mood for Elvis


----------



## Sassycakes

As usual, I am in a Dean Martin mood.


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Sassycakes

Oh, the memories this brings back to me.


----------



## palides2021




----------



## palides2021

Listening to this tonight while reading. Very peaceful. Don't know what the words mean, but just love the music.


----------



## Bretrick

The Flying Machine - Smile A Little Smile For Me 1965​


----------



## Bretrick

*Helen Shapiro - Walking* *Back* *to* *Happiness 1962




*


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lawrence00

Soft Jazz


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Bretrick

Johnny Mathis - Starbright 1961​


----------



## palides2021

Another good one.


----------



## palides2021

Go downtown to forget your troubles....


----------



## palides2021

Very prophetic back in 1969!


----------



## rgp

Sassycakes said:


> As usual, I am in a Dean Martin mood.



 It seems that Sinatra received most of the ?? what ever you want  to call it ......... but for voice alone, IMO Martin had it.

Sinatra was a good singer ..... but I don't think his [_voice_] was the best.


----------



## palides2021

Just discovered Angelina Jordan - this child prodigy. What a voice!


----------



## Jackie23




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## dseag2

60's and 70's megamix.  Incredible...


__
		https://soundcloud.com/ben-hurventurelli%2Fthe-best-of-pop-rock-60s-70s-megamix


----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## palides2021

This is a feel-good song!


----------



## palides2021

Tom 86 said:


>


We were watching their shows for a while. They are really funny, and I love their music!


----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## palides2021

Came across this today, so thought I'd share it:


----------



## Chris21E

*



*


----------



## Chris21E




----------



## Gary O'

Sometimes a mood is borne


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Capt Lightning

I picked up a CD of 'Chicago live' for a few pence in a charity shop.  It's pretty much a live version of their first LP , "Chicago transit authority".


----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Trila

Christmas music!


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pinky




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Shero




----------



## Bretrick

You all know this person, Just not by her real Name.

*Mary Isobel Catherine Bernadette O'Brien OBE.*

Imma fan of 60's music and this Lady is one of the best ever.
Dusty Springfield - You Don't Have To Say You Love​


----------



## hollydolly

Incredible to think I was only 9 when they sang this


----------

